# Meet at Ultimate Shine Fife 28th March 11.00am



## Driftland Liaison

Right i think i am going to take control of this meet if nobody else objects.


I have two garages all powered up powerwasher generator a da and a rotary loads of other gear to use. Not the biggest of garages but hopefully a nice day and it can mostly work anyone want to be done can be done outside.
Loads of room for parking and its off road parking.You don't have to come if you think the location and work space is too small but i thought it would be nice to have it over on the east coast for a change. I make a mean cup of coffee if nothing else. If your lucky maybe even a few bacon rolls


Date and time: Sunday 28th March 11.30 am i will be there earlier.
Location : Kinghorn 5 mins south of Kirkcaldy i will p.m everyone exact location closer to time once numbers are firmed up. I will try and see if i can find anyone to do demos and i will source some scrap panels for the day for other newbies wanting to have a go 

i will start the list off.


1. Neild92
2. ntynan528
2. EthanCrawford
3. Spoony (Work Dependant - will confirm soon as)
4. Grizzle (for the rolls and a shot of the RS4)
5. Phil23 (work dependant)


----------



## ntynan528

I'll be there
2. ntynan528


----------



## Spoony

Lets have it in 1 thread? lol


----------



## Driftland Liaison

neild92 said:


> Right i think i am going to take control of this meet if nobody else objects.
> 
> I have two garages all powered up powerwasher generator a da and a rotary loads of other gear to use. Not the biggest of garages but hopefully a nice day and it can mostly work anyone want to be done can be done outside.
> Loads of room for parking and its off road parking.You don't have to come if you think the location and work space is too small but i thought it would be nice to have it over on the east coast for a change. I make a mean cup of coffee if nothing else. If your lucky maybe even a few bacon rolls
> 
> Date and time: Sunday 28th March 11.30 am i will be there earlier.
> Location : Kinghorn 5 mins south of Kirkcaldy i will p.m everyone exact location closer to time once numbers are firmed up. I will try and see if i can find anyone to do demos and i will source some scrap panels for the day for other newbies wanting to have a go
> 
> i will start the list off.
> 
> 1. Neild92
> 2. ntynan528
> 2. EthanCrawford
> 3. Spoony (Work Dependant - will confirm soon as)
> 4. Grizzle (for the rolls and a shot of the RS4)
> 5. Phil23 (work dependant)


Started a new thread for all those interested
just add your name


----------



## ChuckH

Any chance of a bit of petrol money as I have so far to travell ???:thumb:

Oh and Im not so sure Id let that Grizzle Bloke loose in the RS4 ...................................


----------



## Grizzle

ChuckH said:


> Any chance of a bit of petrol money as I have so far to travell ???:thumb:
> 
> Oh and Im not so sure Id let that Grizzle Bloke loose in the RS4 ...................................


why cant you walk??....or is it that your too old and frail lmao

And i'm the best driver out there  lol


----------



## Driftland Liaison

ChuckH said:


> Any chance of a bit of petrol money as I have so far to travell ???:thumb:
> 
> Oh and Im not so sure Id let that Grizzle Bloke loose in the RS4 ...................................


A bacon roll and a cup of coffee and thats your lot. Feel free to bring any tools i.e ptg and that nice Kranzle oh and if your are feeling even more giving you Makita :lol::lol:
You could bring your mondeo we need panels to practise on hee hee!!!
Its o.k you can have a shot too if you want


----------



## Grizzle

I'll bring the van up you can look inside but DONT TOUCH!! lol


----------



## ChuckH

Griz There is no way You are luring Me into the back of Your van !! Not even on the promise of Sweeties, Puppys, Or even Your dirty book collection !! Ive heard about Your kind from the central region ................

Niel I will bring any tools You need if I have them .. Might even pilot the barby for Yer ........... Practising on My car is out tho As it seems some rank amatuers from Grangemouth are coming .........:thumb::thumb:


----------



## ChuckH

1. Neild92
2. ntynan528
2. EthanCrawford
3. Spoony (Work Dependant - will confirm soon as)
4. Grizzle (for the rolls and a shot of the RS4)
5. Phil23 (work dependant
6 ChuckH (If I can afford the petrol)


----------



## Driftland Liaison

ChuckH said:


> 1. Neild92
> 2. ntynan528
> 2. EthanCrawford
> 3. Spoony (Work Dependant - will confirm soon as)
> 4. Grizzle (for the rolls and a shot of the RS4)
> 5. Phil23 (work dependant
> 6 ChuckH (If I can afford the petrol)


I will send along my chauffeur to pick you up :lol::lol:


----------



## THE_BHOY_C15RLN

room for a Fundee lad lol

1. Neild92
2. ntynan528
2. EthanCrawford
3. Spoony (Work Dependant - will confirm soon as)
4. Grizzle (for the rolls and a shot of the RS4)
5. Phil23 (work dependant
6 ChuckH (If I can afford the petrol)
7. THE_BHOY_C15RLN (billy just for the BANTER):buffer:


----------



## ChuckH

THE_BHOY_C15RLN said:


> room for a Fundee lad lol
> 
> 1. Neild92
> 2. ntynan528
> 2. EthanCrawford
> 3. Spoony (Work Dependant - will confirm soon as)
> 4. Grizzle (for the rolls and a shot of the RS4)
> 5. Phil23 (work dependant
> 6 ChuckH (If I can afford the petrol)
> 7. THE_BHOY_C15RLN (billy just for the BANTER):buffer:


Billy Mate How are Ya Pall???......................................:wave::wave:


----------



## Grizzle

ChuckH said:


> Practising on My car is out tho As it seems some rank amatuers from Grangemouth are coming .........:thumb::thumb:


Geeee thats a bit harsh.... i class my self as semi pro i mean i do clean below the door handles lol :lol:


----------



## Driftland Liaison

THE_BHOY_C15RLN said:


> room for a Fundee lad lol
> 
> 1. Neild92
> 2. ntynan528
> 2. EthanCrawford
> 3. Spoony (Work Dependant - will confirm soon as)
> 4. Grizzle (for the rolls and a shot of the RS4)
> 5. Phil23 (work dependant
> 6 ChuckH (If I can afford the petrol)
> 7. THE_BHOY_C15RLN (billy just for the BANTER):buffer:


More than welcome bud could be a good day well a good laugh if nothing else :thumb:


----------



## EthanCrawford

haha ace this sounds like it going to be a laugh lol and i will put my car up for a practice pannel haha cuse it so bad!!!


----------



## THE_BHOY_C15RLN

ChuckH said:


> Billy Mate How are Ya Pall???......................................:wave::wave:


whos this ??????????????? reveal urself lol:wave:


----------



## jerry318

1. Neild92
2. ntynan528
2. EthanCrawford
3. Spoony (Work Dependant - will confirm soon as)
4. Grizzle (for the rolls and a shot of the RS4)
5. Phil23 (work dependant
6 ChuckH (If I can afford the petrol)
7. THE_BHOY_C15RLN (billy just for the BANTER)
8. Jerry318 (nice and close for me)


----------



## ChuckH

THE_BHOY_C15RLN said:


> whos this ??????????????? reveal urself lol:wave:


Its ChuckH from Burntisland .....................:thumb:


----------



## THE_BHOY_C15RLN

ChuckH said:


> Its ChuckH from Burntisland .....................:thumb:


just the way u spoke to me like u knew me lol


----------



## ChuckH

THE_BHOY_C15RLN said:


> just the way u spoke to me like u knew me lol


I know Your post above sugests You like a bit of banter ? I was just starting early ..................:thumb::thumb:


----------



## THE_BHOY_C15RLN

cool m8 no probs LOL, so do u just do yir own motors or u working in the valeting/detailing


----------



## ChuckH

THE_BHOY_C15RLN said:


> cool m8 no probs LOL, so do u just do yir own motors or u working in the valeting/detailing


Just My own And friends sometimes . ..............................:thumb:


----------



## Grizzle

Need to get your finger out and do mine Chuck!


----------



## ChuckH

Grizzle said:


> Need to get your finger out and do mine Chuck!


Bring it over Big Fella And I will give You a few tips ...


----------



## Spoony

Think I'm off that weekend from what I worked out today so should make it I hope


----------



## Driftland Liaison

Right a wee update. I have just purchased two bonnets in a nice red colour well i am hoping they are more pink but we will see. Got them off ebay for peunuts and also 2 wings and 2 back doors of a transit van. So inow have lots of panels for all our Newbies wantting to have a good crack at it without feeling that they have to do there own car.
I have tried to contact the Autosmart rep since getting a little advice from spoony thanks for that mate:thumb:. I am going to try and see if it is possible if he could come out give a few demos on some of the products on the day and also we can empty some wallets for some materials that you wish to have for yourselves. I know i will be like a kid in a sweet shop, so i will just have to see what they come back with.
I have a Da and a rotary i know Chuckh has a few bits of equitment he is willing to bring along to help cheers for that also:thumb: Including a ptg as i have never used one personaly i am looking forward to him showing me how to use that.I have sent the missus shopping for some of the cheapest frozen farmfoods bacon well i don't want to treat use like Kings :lol: No i will sort out the bacon myself later.
Going to try and see if there is anything else i can get sorted out. Would have been nice if one of the supporters could have came along for a demo but understand they are busy i am sure we will get there ourselves.As Grizzle says he is a semi pro i am sure he can teach us how to wash round the door handle so we will be laughing :lol:
Thats it for now if i get any other info sorted will let you all know
:thumb:


----------



## Spoony

Excellent, you need some chipping in arranged as a fund? Be handy to have a food fund. I'll probably arrive fair early to beat any traffic lol, my cars manky though and a little swirled I'd imagine. Though very thin on paint.

Should get some sheets made up with diagrams for folk who want to chart their paint, may just get on that.


----------



## Driftland Liaison

Spoony said:


> Excellent, you need some chipping in arranged as a fund? Be handy to have a food fund. I'll probably arrive fair early to beat any traffic lol, my cars manky though and a little swirled I'd imagine. Though very thin on paint.
> 
> Should get some sheets made up with diagrams for folk who want to chart their paint, may just get on that.


No its alright bud got all the panels cheap enough and its always handy for me to practice on in the future. The two transit van doors are for a mates van eventually so he will be paying for them once i fit them :lol:
Just bring a pint of milk with you bud that will be enough :thumb:
You willing to do the charts for the diagrams that would be brilliant :thumb:


----------



## Spoony

neild92 said:


> No its alright bud got all the panels cheap enough and its always handy for me to practice on in the future. The two transit van doors are for a mates van eventually so he will be paying for them once i fit them :lol:
> Just bring a pint of milk with you bud that will be enough :thumb:
> You willing to do the charts for the diagrams that would be brilliant :thumb:


Will get some charts aye, its easy enough digrams everywhere. Its always good to get a get-together and have a ptg on hand for folk that havent got the moola to get one (i.e. me)


----------



## Driftland Liaison

Spoony said:


> Will get some charts aye, its easy enough digrams everywhere. Its always good to get a get-together and have a ptg on hand for folk that havent got the moola to get one (i.e. me)


I am sure it will be a good day. 
Just hope chuck does not mind bringing it i have not asked him yet :lol::lol::lol: Or i will end up having to get one


----------



## EthanCrawford

ace guys sounds gd like can't wait my cars got alot of swirls and thinking bout debageing before i come down so will prob be some nice tape marks to get rid of lol.
you send us all pms with final date and time colser to the time???

Cheers 

Ethan


----------



## Driftland Liaison

EthanCrawford said:


> ace guys sounds gd like can't wait my cars got alot of swirls and thinking bout debageing before i come down so will prob be some nice tape marks to get rid of lol.
> you send us all pms with final date and time colser to the time???
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Ethan


Date is confirmed for the 28th March at 12 o clock :thumb:
I will p.m everyone the address closer to the time once numbers a confirmed 
:wave:


----------



## ChuckH

neild92 said:


> I am sure it will be a good day.
> Just hope chuck does not mind bringing it i have not asked him yet :lol::lol::lol: Or i will end up having to get one


Not a problem Niel ..................

Good plan Re the scrap panels !! Will likely see You late next week....:thumb:


----------



## Grizzle

neild92 said:


> Would have been nice if one of the supporters could have came along for a demo but understand they are busy i am sure we will get there ourselves.As Grizzle says he is a semi pro i am sure he can teach us how to wash round the door handle so we will be laughing :lol:


Well thats just charming!!!

I'll Bring along the van which has everything

Hoover
Shampoo machine
Rotary & DA
Kranzle
Loads of Chemicals etc

Neil sent you a PM regarding the grub.

Cheers

Graham.


----------



## Grizzle

Current List as of Wednesday 3rd Feb

1. Neild92
2. ntynan528
2. EthanCrawford
3. Spoony (Work Dependant - will confirm soon as)
4. Grizzle (for the rolls and a shot of the RS4)
5. Phil23 (work dependant
6 ChuckH (If I can afford the petrol)
7. THE_BHOY_C15RLN (billy just for the BANTER)
8. Jerry318 (nice and close for me)


----------



## Jordan

1. Neild92
2. ntynan528
2. EthanCrawford
3. Spoony (Work Dependant - will confirm soon as)
4. Grizzle (for the rolls and a shot of the RS4)
5. Phil23 (work dependant
6 ChuckH (If I can afford the petrol)
7. THE_BHOY_C15RLN (billy just for the BANTER)
8. Jerry318 (nice and close for me)
9, jason2800(dependant on location etc)


----------



## Driftland Liaison

jason2800 said:


> 1. Neild92
> 2. ntynan528
> 2. EthanCrawford
> 3. Spoony (Work Dependant - will confirm soon as)
> 4. Grizzle (for the rolls and a shot of the RS4)
> 5. Phil23 (work dependant
> 6 ChuckH (If I can afford the petrol)
> 7. THE_BHOY_C15RLN (billy just for the BANTER)
> 8. Jerry318 (nice and close for me)
> 9, jason2800(dependant on location etc)


Location is just five mins south of Kirkcaldy :thumb:


----------



## GlasgowRob

might try and pop through for this one, my old man still stays in Kinghorn so i'll see if he wants to bring his is200 down for something other than a kosovan carwash


----------



## Driftland Liaison

GlasgowRob said:


> might try and pop through for this one, my old man still stays in Kinghorn so i'll see if he wants to bring his is200 down for something other than a kosovan carwash


Thats where it will be :thumb:


----------



## GlasgowRob

hence the idea of getting him to come along, the lexus doesnt move really and does less than 2000 miles a year  

at least he cant moan about racking the miles up lol


he's in longcraigs terrace, far from you?


----------



## Jordan

Hmmm

50 miles. 

might just be up for it, when is it again?


----------



## Prism Detailing

I may pop up so add my name, but this is very much work dependent......


----------



## Driftland Liaison

GlasgowRob said:


> hence the idea of getting him to come along, the lexus doesnt move really and does less than 2000 miles a year
> 
> at least he cant moan about racking the miles up lol
> 
> he's in longcraigs terrace, far from you?


2 mins away bud :thumb:


----------



## Driftland Liaison

jason2800 said:


> Hmmm
> 
> 50 miles.
> 
> might just be up for it, when is it again?


Date and time: Sunday 28th March 11.30 am i will be there earlier.
Location : Kinghorn 5 mins south of Kirkcaldy i will p.m everyone exact location closer to time once numbers are firmed up. I will try and see if i can find anyone to do demos and i will source some scrap panels for the day for other newbies wanting to have a go

:thumb:


----------



## Driftland Liaison

1. Neild92
2. ntynan528
2. EthanCrawford
3. Spoony (Work Dependant - will confirm soon as)
4. Grizzle (for the rolls and a shot of the RS4)
5. Phil23 (work dependant
6 ChuckH (If I can afford the petrol)
7. THE_BHOY_C15RLN (billy just for the BANTER)
8. Jerry318 (nice and close for me)
9, jason2800(dependant on location etc) 
10. Bobby_t_16v


----------



## ChuckH

neild92 said:


> Date and time: Sunday 28th March 11.30 am i will be there earlier.
> Location : Kinghorn 5 mins south of Kirkcaldy i will p.m everyone exact location closer to time once numbers are firmed up. I will try and see if i can find anyone to do demos and i will source some scrap panels for the day for other newbies wanting to have a go
> 
> :thumb:


Niel If You want Me to I can come up early and help You with the setting up ??


----------



## Driftland Liaison

ChuckH said:


> Niel If You want Me to I can come up early and help You with the setting up ??


Good lad that would be super some guy :thumb:


----------



## Grizzle

Look at you Chuck...an your brown nosing!! lmao.


----------



## ChuckH

Grizzle said:


> Look at you Chuck...an your brown nosing!! lmao.


????????????????????????????????????????????


----------



## GlasgowRob

1. Neild92
2. ntynan528
2. EthanCrawford
3. Spoony (Work Dependant - will confirm soon as)
4. Grizzle (for the rolls and a shot of the RS4)
5. Phil23 (work dependant
6 ChuckH (If I can afford the petrol)
7. THE_BHOY_C15RLN (billy just for the BANTER)
8. Jerry318 (nice and close for me)
9, jason2800(dependant on location etc) 
10. Bobby_t_16v 
11. Glasgow rob
12. Glasgow Robs Dad Jimmy


----------



## Driftland Liaison

O.k lads i think i will limit this to fifteen people so a couple of spaces left. Would love there to be more but think if it gets any higher than that then we may start to struggle for parking etc and for everyone being able to get involved.
:thumb:


----------



## ChuckH

Niel Dont forget to factor in the usual people Who with the best intent Will withdraw Or simply wont be able to make it on the day ???


----------



## Driftland Liaison

ChuckH said:


> Niel Dont forget to factor in the usual people Who with the best intent Will withdraw Or simply wont be able to make it on the day ???


Thought about that bud just don't want it to get too crazy i will just see how the thread pans out till closer to the time.:thumb:


----------



## Grizzle

ChuckH said:


> ????????????????????????????????????????????


I'll need to teach yeh some scottish lingo ken.


----------



## ChuckH

Grizzle said:


> I'll need to teach yeh some scottish lingo ken.


Ive heard a lot about Ken ,,, Who is Ken ? He is famous around these parts ??


----------



## THE_BHOY_C15RLN

should be good laff lads put some faces to names, just want to see how some things are done (demo wise lol) pick peoples heads about stuff and different products they use.:thumb:


----------



## jerry318

What about a bit of a product swap shop?

Bring along stuff you no longer use etc and maybe pick up stuff you would like try?

Just an idea!!


----------



## Driftland Liaison

You bring anything you like mate. I am sure we will all have different gear that some might like to try.:thumb:


----------



## Grizzle

I've got some Zaino stuff to sell and other bits I could swap or let ppl try.


----------



## Prism Detailing

Grizzle said:


> I've got some Zaino stuff to sell and other bits I could swap or let ppl try.


What Zaino stuff you got ?


----------



## Grizzle

Z2 and Z5 mate.


----------



## Prism Detailing

Grizzle said:


> Z2 and Z5 mate.


Not what im looking for  But a good buy for anyone else :thumb:


----------



## beany_bot

Damn, Id love to come to this but its the same day as DaveKG's Machine polishing class!

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=150217


----------



## Grizzle

Always next time think its going to be more banter than anything else lol.


----------



## Donnz

i'll be there, cant wait :thumb:


----------



## Driftland Liaison

Donnz said:


> i'll be there, cant wait :thumb:


Where you from mate. I will add your name to the list :thumb:


----------



## Donnz

From Grange, just outside of dundee. Cheers neil


----------



## Grizzle

He's fae the Graaaaaange Neil..Watch him!!! pmsl


----------



## Driftland Liaison

1. Neild92
2. ntynan528
2. EthanCrawford
3. Spoony (Work Dependant - will confirm soon as)
4. Grizzle (for the rolls and a shot of the RS4)
5. Phil23 (work dependant
6 ChuckH (If I can afford the petrol)
7. THE_BHOY_C15RLN (billy just for the BANTER)
8. Jerry318 (nice and close for me)
9, jason2800(dependant on location etc) 
10. Bobby_t_16v 
11. Glasgow rob
12. Glasgow Robs Dad Jimmy 
13. Donnz

Thats you on Matey look forward to meeting ya !!


----------



## Driftland Liaison

Grizzle said:


> He's fae the Graaaaaange Neil..Watch him!!! pmsl


I have heard about these Dundee boys But i can hardly talk i lived in Aberdeen for 20 years :lol::lol:


----------



## THE_BHOY_C15RLN

neild92 said:


> I have heard about these Dundee boys But i can hardly talk i lived in Aberdeen for 20 years :lol::lol:


wot about us???????? lol best kind o people lol

had a few sheep then lol:wave:


----------



## EthanCrawford

haha nae problem with us boys fae aberdeen haha can't wait should be gd


----------



## jerry318

I can bring along my Black Baron if anyone fancies trying it out?


----------



## Driftland Liaison

jerry318 said:


> I can bring along my Black Baron if anyone fancies trying it out?


You do that mate the more gear the better :thumb:


----------



## Prism Detailing

jerry318 said:


> I can bring along my Black Baron if anyone fancies trying it out?


I would like to see how this compares to my one from Carwashnwax :thumb:


----------



## Grizzle

jerry318 said:


> I can bring along my Black Baron if anyone fancies trying it out?


OOeerr mrs lol


----------



## Driftland Liaison

Grizzle said:


> OOeerr mrs lol


Might of known you would have lowered the tone and thought of it in a sexual way :lol::lol:


----------



## Grizzle

ME??? .....who ME? NEVER!!! How veerryy daare you!


----------



## Adam D

Grizzle said:


> ME??? .....who ME? NEVER!!! How veerryy daare you!


Are you going mate?

There are some names I recognise on the list.

Might have to show you a nice, tasty E39 530i Sport :lol:


----------



## jerry318

Adam D said:


> Are you going mate?
> 
> There are some names I recognise on the list.
> 
> Might have to show you a nice, tasty E39 530i Sport :lol:


Would like to see that parked up beside my 528i Sport :thumb:


----------



## Prism Detailing

If i wasnt bringing my van it will end up being a BMW meet lol


----------



## Adam D

jerry318 said:


> Would like to see that parked up beside my 528i Sport :thumb:


Nice car Jerry!

Just checked your garage mate


----------



## -Ally-

Too far for me this, still haven't been to a DW meet


----------



## jerry318

AllyRS said:


> Too far for me this, still haven't been to a DW meet


Its only an hour along the road:lol:


----------



## Adam D

AllyRS said:


> Too far for me this, still haven't been to a DW meet


Wishy up to Kirkcaldy isn't that far mate.

I really enjoy this site. Lots of info and banter.

However, I am an "old" fart and maybe I should consider not going as well 

The decision is up to you


----------



## -Ally-

jerry318 said:


> Its only an hour along the road:lol:


You obviously don't know me haha- I'm a lazy bugger. Combined with the fact that I don't know anyone in attendance I think I'll give this one a miss 

I will come to a meet eventually- I promise

Ally


----------



## jerry318

I dont know anyone either, thats the whole point of meets, get to know folk


----------



## Adam D

AllyRS said:


> You obviously don't know me haha- I'm a lazy bugger. Combined with the fact that I don't know anyone in attendance I think I'll give this one a miss
> 
> I will come to a meet eventually- I promise
> 
> Ally


Ally,

I will not know anyone either, well apart from this responding to them on this forum.

As long as 'er indoors gives the thumbs up then I will try to get along.

Adam


----------



## mwmackenzie

If my car is out of the bodyshop by then I might pop along and say Hi if that's OK as I don't know anyone on here..

Cheers
Mark


----------



## Driftland Liaison

Hello guys :wave: in Answer to all of the above. I think i speak for most of the guys that are coming and those that are thinking about it.
None of us have met up before i have only met chuck and i know he has only maybe met Grizzle. Thats the whole idea about the meet to get to have a good banter with you guys and to get to put some names to the faces of the guys that have been sending messages back and forwar.
It is just going to be a very relaxing day just to get to know other peoples ideas on how they go about doing there cars and for a good group of newbies which is where i put myself into to get a chance to learn a few things off of some of the more experienced guys.
If you have not been to a meet like myself it can be a bit strange turning up at a place when you don't know anyone but as i said nobody knows nobody so it could turn out in to a disaster, But i doubt it i do think the day will be full of banter and from what i gather the ages of you lot all seem to be very mixed.
I hope you guys take the time out to come along as i said none of us are profesionals well apart from Grizzle:lol:. be good to meet you all if you decide to come along. Hoping to get the Autosmart rep along also just waitting on word back.:thumb:


----------



## Driftland Liaison

mwmackenzie said:


> If my car is out of the bodyshop by then I might pop along and say Hi if that's OK as I don't know anyone on here..
> 
> Cheers
> Mark


More than welcome to come along mate. We are all in the same boat only a couple have met before :wave:


----------



## Grizzle

Adam D said:


> Are you going mate?
> 
> There are some names I recognise on the list.
> 
> Might have to show you a nice, tasty E39 530i Sport :lol:


Yep i'm going along probably just to be used like an old carrier bag lol.



jerry318 said:


> Would like to see that parked up beside my 528i Sport :thumb:


Jesus god.... now i wanna bring the car!!



Bobby_t_16v said:


> If i wasnt bringing my van it will end up being a BMW meet lol


 Phhewww another van was gettin worried. :thumb:



neild92 said:


> Hello guys :wave: in Answer to all of the above. I think i speak for most of the guys that are coming and those that are thinking about it.
> None of us have met up before i have only met chuck and i know he has only maybe met Grizzle. Thats the whole idea about the meet to get to have a good banter with you guys and to get to put some names to the faces of the guys that have been sending messages back and forwar.
> It is just going to be a very relaxing day just to get to know other peoples ideas on how they go about doing there cars and for a good group of newbies which is where i put myself into to get a chance to learn a few things off of some of the more experienced guys.
> If you have not been to a meet like myself it can be a bit strange turning up at a place when you don't know anyone but as i said nobody knows nobody so it could turn out in to a disaster, But i doubt it i do think the day will be full of banter and from what i gather the ages of you lot all seem to be very mixed.
> I hope you guys take the time out to come along as i said none of us are profesionals well apart from Grizzle:lol:. be good to meet you all if you decide to come along. Hoping to get the Autosmart rep along also just waitting on word back.:thumb:


I havent met any of you apart from Jerry briefly and Chuck...ahh that was good old days of dogging boys eh? pmsl :lol:


----------



## ntynan528

I'm bringing my 5281 sport to. Good to see that the guys coming have good taste


----------



## Driftland Liaison

Now look who is all bumming each other all the bmer boys :lol::lol:
Audi all the way :thumb:

Just joking guys i am partial to a bmw myself and i am sure i will be again when i am 60 :doublesho


----------



## Jordan

AllyRS said:


> You obviously don't know me haha- I'm a lazy bugger. Combined with the fact that I don't know anyone in attendance I think I'll give this one a miss
> 
> I will come to a meet eventually- I promise
> 
> Ally


i'll give you a lift if you want?

im 2 minutes away in carluke:wave:


----------



## ntynan528

When i'm 60 i fancy getting my self an estate car. lol could get a nice audi tdi and it would look just like yours


----------



## ntynan528

Not so sure about bringing my 528 after seeing jerrys car mine looks like his car ugly brother


----------



## Driftland Liaison

ntynan528 said:


> When i'm 60 i fancy getting my self an estate car. lol could get a nice audi tdi and it would look just like yours


:wall::wall: i am a tw** i walked right into that one :wall::wall::lol


----------



## ntynan528

Looking forward to meeting everyone. seem like a great bunch of guys. love the audi by the way. Always fancied one


----------



## Driftland Liaison

ntynan528 said:


> Looking forward to meeting everyone. seem like a great bunch of guys. love the audi by the way. Always fancied one


Now you are saying you fancy me:doublesho Oh you mean you fancied the car :lol:
I am sure it will be a good laugh if nothing else


----------



## ntynan528

I'll maybe have to start a thread with peoples intentions for the day not wantin anyone gettin the wrong idea


----------



## Prism Detailing

I may be bringing a friend and his Ibiza too, I know GlasgowRob well (a little too well) as we use to help run Svag last year, Ill know Andy my friend with the Ibiza and I'll bring most of my gear with me.


----------



## EthanCrawford

any news about the autosmart rep is coming ???


----------



## Grizzle

Neil i think is away working (or so he says lol) but i think the rep is up for coming.


----------



## EthanCrawford

ace save up the pennies then lol


----------



## Driftland Liaison

I am working well if sitting in an office telling people to do my job is working:lol:
Right a little update: As Grizzle has said it looks like Grant the rep from autosmart will be attending Paul at ultimate shine has informed me that Grant is up for it but i will comfirm when i speak to him myself when i get home from offshore on Tuesday.
Paul from Ultimate Shine is hoping to pop along to share his knowledge and experience to us newbies if he is not busy as i say this is all work dependent on his part but fingers crossed he is able.
Looks like it could be a good turn out as i said before i hope the dreaded scottish weather does not put a dampner on the day as i have two garages but they are not the biggest. For now i think that is it:wave:


----------



## -Aid-

Space for one more sheep lover


----------



## Driftland Liaison

1. Neild92
2. ntynan528
2. EthanCrawford
3. Spoony (Work Dependant - will confirm soon as)
4. Grizzle (for the rolls and a shot of the RS4)
5. Phil23 (work dependant
6 ChuckH (If I can afford the petrol)
7. THE_BHOY_C15RLN (billy just for the BANTER)
8. Jerry318 (nice and close for me)
9, jason2800(dependant on location etc) 
10. Bobby_t_16v 
11. Glasgow rob
12. Glasgow Robs Dad Jimmy 
13. Donnz
14. Aid20vt

Thats you added bud more than welcome.
Don't worry i am from Aberdeen up until last year so you will be in good company:thumb:


----------



## Driftland Liaison

Aid20vt said:


> Space for one more sheep lover


Do you and Ethan stay in Aberdeen or outside??
I used to fly about Aberdeen a few years back now getting too old for that now.:thumb:


----------



## -Aid-

I stay in the city centre a little posh place called northfield lol was just speaking to ethan we might share a car down but we will see.Just got my da 2day & Menzerna kit if you want me to bring other one down.


----------



## Driftland Liaison

Bobby_t_16v said:


> I may be bringing a friend and his Ibiza too, I know GlasgowRob well (a little too well) as we use to help run Svag last year, Ill know Andy my friend with the Ibiza and I'll bring most of my gear with me.


Bring him along mate should be a good day:thumb:


----------



## Driftland Liaison

Aid20vt said:


> I stay in the city centre a little posh place called northfield lol was just speaking to ethan we might share a car down but we will see.Just got my da 2day & Menzerna kit if you want me to bring other one down.


There will be alot of kit on the go i have a Da and a rotary for using so its up to you mate:thumb:
I stayed in cove the REAL posh area of Aberdeen :lol:
As i am bored out my skin thought i would put up a few pics of what i was running about in when i stayed there
Had both these Evos well the wife had one
and my Mk1 project


----------



## -Aid-

Cant beat stonehaven for a good chipper and a photoshoot lol ill post a picture of my old car too as hollyoaks is boring me too... Guess the place


----------



## Driftland Liaison

Is that along at the last pier along from the ship and marine.
I have more my automatic for when i broke my ankle a few years back lol


----------



## -Aid-

No No its cove bay neil great place for photos and ace when its sunny, You must of walked down there in your time up here ...


----------



## Driftland Liaison

Aid20vt said:


> No No its cove bay neil great place for photos and ace when its sunny, You must of walked down there in your time up here ...


Nope :lol:
Only place i went to was the landykes for beer then taxi to and from the heliport :lol: Oh and the chinese right next to the pub. I wasn't a married man then you see drinking and sleeping oh and the occasional fumble when she let me


----------



## -Aid-

Lol Yeah good point think am abit young for these walks then lol...Nuthing changed tho landykes and chinese still there


----------



## jerry318

neild92 said:


> Is that along at the last pier along from the ship and marine.
> I have more my automatic for when i broke my ankle a few years back lol
> View attachment 11314


You didnt happen to be in Lidls Glenrothes today did you?


----------



## martyp

I'd be up for attending even though I can't really detail mine since its matte!! :lol:

Could you PM me nearer to the time to remind me etc... :thumb:


----------



## Driftland Liaison

jerry318 said:


> You didnt happen to be in Lidls Glenrothes today did you?


Not me bud i am in the north sea at the moment,
Sold that about 3 years ago could be anywhere:wave:


----------



## Mick

i might possibly tag along also along with one of the other member on here (my cousin) if hes up for it, i might have room in my shed for a dumbarton punter or two to tag along if anyone needs/wants a lift (saves on petrol) and also worth mentioning my motors a complete shed and i would be happy to use it as a donor car for anyone wanting ago as the paints a mes and nothing you guys can do aint gonna make it any worse::car:










see what i mean? :lol:


----------



## jerry318

neild92 said:


> Not me bud i am in the north sea at the moment,
> Sold that about 3 years ago could be anywhere:wave:


There ones one exactly the same there today, never seen one before then see 2 in one day:tumbleweed:


----------



## Driftland Liaison

Its a Subaru Samba 660cc auto hilarious and very slow to drive but got loads of attention:lol::lol:
Don't see many going about at all in the time i had it i only ever seen another one and that was a red one in Pitlochry.
Could have been my old one as they only imported maybe 2 in each colour.
I sold it to someone in Edinburgh.


----------



## Driftland Liaison

Mick1985 just let me know if you are wanting added to the list just so i know how many roughly are coming :thumb:


----------



## HermaN

Put my name down! Prob just me & 1 of my mates.


----------



## Driftland Liaison

1. Neild92
2. ntynan528
2. EthanCrawford
3. Spoony (Work Dependant - will confirm soon as)
4. Grizzle (for the rolls and a shot of the RS4)
5. Phil23 (work dependant
6 ChuckH (If I can afford the petrol)
7. THE_BHOY_C15RLN (billy just for the BANTER)
8. Jerry318 (nice and close for me)
9, jason2800(dependant on location etc) 
10. Bobby_t_16v 
11. Glasgow rob
12. Glasgow Robs Dad Jimmy 
13. Donnz
14. Aid20vt
15. HermaN


Thats you on bud :thumb:


----------



## Mick

aye fire my name down mate ill let you know beforehand if i cant make it but for now shove it in :thumb:


----------



## Driftland Liaison

1. Neild92
2. ntynan528
2. EthanCrawford
3. Spoony (Work Dependant - will confirm soon as)
4. Grizzle (for the rolls and a shot of the RS4)
5. Phil23 (work dependant
6 ChuckH (If I can afford the petrol)
7. THE_BHOY_C15RLN (billy just for the BANTER)
8. Jerry318 (nice and close for me)
9, jason2800(dependant on location etc) 
10. Bobby_t_16v 
11. Glasgow rob
12. Glasgow Robs Dad Jimmy 
13. Donnz
14. Aid20vt
15. HermaN
16.Mick1985
Added :thumb:


----------



## Jiffy

I might be up for coming but couldn't make it until at least 1:30pm. Hmmm...


----------



## Driftland Liaison

Jiffy said:


> I might be up for coming but couldn't make it until at least 1:30pm. Hmmm...


I am sure it will go on all afternoon with the amount that are hoping to attend :thumb:


----------



## Ultimate Shine

I am provisionally booked that day but if the job isn't going ahead on the day i was thinking on bringing along some products.

I don't know if you know but i am a stockest for the following,

Meguiars Detailer Range
*Gloss It* 
Duragloss
*Blackfire*
*Jeff Werkstatt*
G-Techniq

*Note due to my agreement i don't sell these products online*
I also stock clear buckets, drying towels, wash mitt's, black barrons, ez brushes, wheel brushes

I think what might be a good idea is to make up some 250ml sample bottles of Meg's 105 and 205. I always have a full selection of Autosmart products in my unit but Grant will be there on the day so he has more than enough for everyone in Kinghorn.

I may make up 1lt bottles of Hyper Wash just depends what people need.

Let me know and i can work out some prices. The reason for the smaller sizes is to let you try the stuff, unless you want more:thumb:


----------



## Grizzle

Paul i'll be looking for some Wet Diamond and megs Wheel Brightner if you can sort out some prices


----------



## Spoony

I'd be up for a litre of Hyperwash and samples of whatever else you sort no doubt. Chers


----------



## -Aid-

If ultimate shine are going to be there i better go to the bank friday cuz the amount ill spend wont come out the wall lol


----------



## Driftland Liaison

Cheers Paul hopefully you can make it along.
Looks like all the lads so far are going to be willing to spend the money so i think the sample sizes will be perfect.
Also towels brushes Buckets etc would be a good one i know i will be looking to buy a good amount on the day.
Going to give Grant a phone tommorow to see if he is still up for coming along.
I have a few scrap panels for the day if you are able to make it you don't fancy a wee demo of some of the products for the lads?
Neil:thumb:


----------



## EthanCrawford

come plz lol i will prob need to go to the bank ana lol


----------



## Mick

+1 i will probably be persuaded ot of some cash on the day lol


----------



## Beef-Mc

I may well be up for this, depending on if I have my car back by then.


----------



## Spoony

I'm off work that day, so I propose that I'm now confirmed. How early do you want us there Neil? I'll prob try beat the traffic that day.


----------



## Spoony

Also, any chance I can book a time slot for someone to assist me and teach me the ways of engine bay detailing, mines is a state but I'm just not overly confident or knowledgable just yet on products and techniques


----------



## Jordan

Spoony said:


> Also, any chance I can book a time slot for someone to assist me and teach me the ways of engine bay detailing, mines is a state but I'm just not overly confident or knowledgable just yet on products and techniques


i would also like to learn, as im sure grant and spoony will tell you my engine is a ****ing mess!


----------



## Ultimate Shine

Spoony said:


> Also, any chance I can book a time slot for someone to assist me and teach me the ways of engine bay detailing, mines is a state but I'm just not overly confident or knowledgable just yet on products and techniques





jason2800 said:


> i would also like to learn, as im sure grant and spoony will tell you my engine is a ****ing mess!


I can take some time with you guy's on this.

Is there going to be water available & power on the day?


----------



## jerry318

Ultimate Shine said:


> I can take some time with you guy's on this.
> 
> Is there going to be water available & power on the day?


Paul did my engine bay when he detailed my car, i didnt think it needed done but :doublesho what a difference:thumb:


----------



## Driftland Liaison

Ultimate Shine said:


> I can take some time with you guy's on this.
> 
> Is there going to be water available & power on the day?


Sorry Paul just not long back from offshore and not been able to get on i have genarator power and also a 250ltr water tank which i can get filled from a source nearby as much as we need:thumb:


----------



## Driftland Liaison

Spoony said:


> I'm off work that day, so I propose that I'm now confirmed. How early do you want us there Neil? I'll prob try beat the traffic that day.


I will be there from 11am so you are all welcome to come along anytime after that i will start a confirmed list nearer the end of the month so i know where i am at with numbers :thumb:


----------



## Grizzle

neild92 said:


> Sorry Paul just not long back from offshore and not been able to get on i have genarator power and also a 250ltr water tank which i can get filled from a source nearby as much as we need:thumb:


Neil i'll be along in the van and i think MKSteve is coming to in his van so we could fill at that source if needed, both have generators etc so it will be fine :thumb:

Just mind plenty of petrol for the generators :lol:


----------



## Driftland Liaison

Just to let you know i am away to Hong Kong on Monday for 10 days so i will not be on to reply to any messages in that time.
I am going to phone Grant from Autosmart tommorow morning to make sure he is still able to come.
Looks like it is going to be a good turnout i will update when i get back from my Holiday


----------



## Driftland Liaison

Grizzle said:


> Neil i'll be along in the van and i think MKSteve is coming to in his van so we could fill at that source if needed, both have generators etc so it will be fine :thumb:
> 
> Just mind plenty of petrol for the generators :lol:


Thats superb mate cheers i was starting to panic with just having the one gennie :lol:


----------



## -Aid-

Looks like its going to be a good day all round


----------



## Ultimate Shine

neild92 said:


> I am going to phone Grant from Autosmart tommorow morning to make sure he is still able to come.


Grant will defo be there i spoke to him on wednesday about it. Still phone him though to touch base. He has a massive van just to let you know.


----------



## EthanCrawford

Ultimate Shine said:


> Grant will defo be there i spoke to him on wednesday about it. Still phone him though to touch base. He has a massive van just to let you know.


ace thats good to hear ca wait!!


----------



## SXI

Whats the news with this? I've started to get more active here recently and a meet would be nice so you can laugh at the state of my car:tumbleweed:


----------



## Prism Detailing

SXI said:


> Whats the news with this? I've started to get more active here recently and a meet would be nice so you can laugh at the state of my car:tumbleweed:


Well add your name to the list if your coming, looks like it will be a good meet with a bit of experience there to give advise etc...


----------



## ChuckH

SXI said:


> Whats the news with this? I've started to get more active here recently and a meet would be nice so you can laugh at the state of my car:tumbleweed:


Niel who is organising this meet is away in Hong Kong for about another 10 days. Im sure He will be around to update when He gets back .....:thumb:


----------



## mkv

1. Neild92
2. ntynan528
2. EthanCrawford
3. Spoony (Work Dependant - will confirm soon as)
4. Grizzle (for the rolls and a shot of the RS4)
5. Phil23 (work dependant
6 ChuckH (If I can afford the petrol)
7. THE_BHOY_C15RLN (billy just for the BANTER)
8. Jerry318 (nice and close for me)
9, jason2800(dependant on location etc) 
10. Bobby_t_16v 
11. Glasgow rob
12. Glasgow Robs Dad Jimmy 
13. Donnz
14. Aid20vt
15. HermaN
16.Mick1985
17. MKV (Steve)...Full water tank and gennie!.....:thumb:


----------



## Jordan

mkv said:


> 17. MKV (Steve)...Full water tank and gennie!.....:thumb:


oh goood, means i can give mine a wash after i get up there! :lol:


----------



## Grizzle

Got my list sorted for the day.

Autosmart - 25 ltrs Hazesafe
5 ltrs Glass Clear
5 ltrs Highstyle
1 litre of Bio Brisk 

If Paul makes it 1x wet diamond
2x deep gloss spray


----------



## wrxmania

What is Hazesafe?


----------



## ChuckH

wrxmania said:


> What is Hazesafe?


Its Autosmarts version of Snowfoam,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,:thumb::thumb:


----------



## graemeforsyth

Work permitting, I'll come along too. I hope it warms up a bit though.

1. Neild92
2. ntynan528
2. EthanCrawford
3. Spoony (Work Dependant - will confirm soon as)
4. Grizzle (for the rolls and a shot of the RS4)
5. Phil23 (work dependant
6 ChuckH (If I can afford the petrol)
7. THE_BHOY_C15RLN (billy just for the BANTER)
8. Jerry318 (nice and close for me)
9, jason2800(dependant on location etc)
10. Bobby_t_16v
11. Glasgow rob
12. Glasgow Robs Dad Jimmy
13. Donnz
14. Aid20vt
15. HermaN
16.Mick1985
17. MKV (Steve)...Full water tank and gennie!.....
18. GraemeForsyth


----------



## OCDMike

Sounds like it could be interesting!

1. Neild92
2. ntynan528
2. EthanCrawford
3. Spoony (Work Dependant - will confirm soon as)
4. Grizzle (for the rolls and a shot of the RS4)
5. Phil23 (work dependant
6 ChuckH (If I can afford the petrol)
7. THE_BHOY_C15RLN (billy just for the BANTER)
8. Jerry318 (nice and close for me)
9, jason2800(dependant on location etc)
10. Bobby_t_16v
11. Glasgow rob
12. Glasgow Robs Dad Jimmy
13. Donnz
14. Aid20vt
15. HermaN
16.Mick1985
17. MKV (Steve)...Full water tank and gennie!.....
18. GraemeForsyth 
19. OCDMike


----------



## bunds

OCDMike said:


> Sounds like it could be interesting!
> 
> 1. Neild92
> 2. ntynan528
> 2. EthanCrawford
> 3. Spoony (Work Dependant - will confirm soon as)
> 4. Grizzle (for the rolls and a shot of the RS4)
> 5. Phil23 (work dependant
> 6 ChuckH (If I can afford the petrol)
> 7. THE_BHOY_C15RLN (billy just for the BANTER)
> 8. Jerry318 (nice and close for me)
> 9, jason2800(dependant on location etc)
> 10. Bobby_t_16v
> 11. Glasgow rob
> 12. Glasgow Robs Dad Jimmy
> 13. Donnz
> 14. Aid20vt
> 15. HermaN
> 16.Mick1985
> 17. MKV (Steve)...Full water tank and gennie!.....
> 18. GraemeForsyth
> 19. OCDMike
> 20. Bunds


I would like to come along if its OK.

could bring my :bufferda) and tools if required.

my car is white so will needed cleaned when i get there and again when i get home:wave:

i stay in Tranent EH33 so not far from me.

thanks


----------



## graemeforsyth

After reading the previous update from Neild I thought to myself "he's cutting things a bit fine". Then decided to check the first post again and it's Sun 28 March and NOT Sun 28 Feb. I'll still be there in March though . 
Just feel like a bit of a t*t as i'd told the wife etc that it was this Sunday and she'd made alternative arrangements.
Come to think of it, I may not be a complete t*t. I've now got the house to myself for the day :speechles


----------



## Driftland Liaison

Well thts me back from Hong Kong,

After just having a conversation with Paul at Ultimate shine we are going to have the meet at his premises in Markinch near Glenrothes which is only another ten mins up the road from where it was origanally planned i would like to thank him for his offer:thumb:.
It is closer for the boys coming from up north.
Paul has a unit which is fully operational and much more suited for the scottish weather than at mine.
I am going up tommorow to have a good chat and to organise some bits and pieces about aplan for the day,
Everything is the same i.e time date etc just the location is changed which i think is best,
I hope all who want to come are stil up for it as i do think it will be a fantastic day nothing too serious just a group of like minded guysmeeting up and bouncing advice and getting some help off each other i know thats what i will be trying to get out of the day but most of all lots of banter.
Autosmart rep will also definetly be attending

Will add more once we have met up tommorow or Paul might have a few things he might want to add:thumb:


----------



## Prism Detailing

Thats very nice of paul, meaning i can travel without a full water tank or pw etc...


----------



## Ultimate Shine

No problem no point when i have a lot of space and David Sands is next door for food drinks etc. Plenty of parking space as well.


----------



## jerry318

Nice one Paul


----------



## Ultimate Shine

If people are wanting to bring their PW's i have tanks that you can feed from. 

I think once i speak to neil tomorrow we get a game plan sorted


----------



## Grizzle

So no need for me to bring the van then??


----------



## Prism Detailing

Grizzle said:


> So no need for me to bring the van then??


So if i dont being mine, it will be a majority BMW meet :thumb:


----------



## -Aid-

This is just getting so much better, Will we be able to buy things when there?


----------



## Ultimate Shine

Grizzle said:


> So no need for me to bring the van then??





Prism Detailing said:


> So if i dont being mine, it will be a majority BMW meet :thumb:


Why not it would be a good picture


----------



## Ultimate Shine

Aid20vt said:


> This is just getting so much better, Will we be able to buy things when there?


Yes i am going to have a selection of things. Tell me would people prefer sample sized or full size


----------



## mkv

Well I will be in my van because the Beemer is still off the road....:lol:


----------



## -Aid-

Id say sample size just so we can try them out maybe just me tho........


----------



## Prism Detailing

mkv said:


> Well I will be in my van because the Beemer is still off the road....:lol:


mine is also till next week when sorting out the insurance and tax  nut the van is cheaper to drive up.


----------



## mkv

Prism Detailing said:


> mine is also till next week when sorting out the insurance and tax  nut the van is cheaper to drive up.


Tax and insurance is the least of it for me!....I need a new engine for mine!


----------



## jerry318

Ultimate Shine said:


> Yes i am going to have a selection of things. Tell me would people prefer sample sized or full size


Samples are always good :thumb:

I need a Full size APC though:thumb:


----------



## EthanCrawford

aww this meet just keeps getting better lol ca wait will look up the map i think it is a bit closer 4 me coming from aberdeen and i think samples will be gd looking to buy some gd stuff lol mainly a da kit lol so will keep looking on here and see what happens but sounds gd so far and nae long now  haha


----------



## Grizzle

ah well van it is then lol.


----------



## THE_BHOY_C15RLN

sorry lads no gona make it have tae work sh*te like was looking forward to it , thought i would say now so someone else can get my space , get some pic up after it o all yous hard at it and yir vans . sorry again:thumb::thumb::thumb:


----------



## alan_mcc

Considering coming down to this (if i'm welcome that is)... 3 hours 25 minutes. Lets see if the parents will take me? 

edit: if my dads home from the rigs he'll take me down.. so it's a possible from me!


----------



## Ultimate Shine

alan_mcc said:


> Considering coming down to this (if i'm welcome that is)... 3 hours 25 minutes. Lets see if the parents will take me?
> 
> edit: if my dads home from the rigs he'll take me down.. so it's a possible from me!


My unit is located 2 min walk from Markinch Train Station and i mean 2 mins so to people in edinburgh or up north you would be just as well jumping on the train.

Please note that the limit of 20 people HAS been lifted so everyone is more than welcome.


----------



## alan_mcc

okay nice one.

i'll either be getting the train from Keith or Aberdeen so not too bad really.
will stuff be on sale?


----------



## Jordan

im sure i'd be able to pick you up if you want mate, if your getting a train down anyway

and yeh, the AS van will be there along with others!


----------



## Ultimate Shine

To let you know there are trains from the north arriving every hour.

the railways station code is MNC, Markinch Train station,

http://maps.google.co.uk/maps?f=q&s...1793,-3.131018&spn=0.002163,0.008256&t=h&z=18


----------



## Spoony

I'm looking forward to this. What plan have you got for Megs range, would oyu be brining out any smaller quantities as in sample sizes? Gallons are a bit big for me at times.

Also on the Autosmart case, how much is G101 and actimousse?


----------



## Ultimate Shine

Spoony said:


> I'm looking forward to this. What plan have you got for Megs range, would oyu be brining out any smaller quantities as in sample sizes? Gallons are a bit big for me at times.
> 
> Also on the Autosmart case, how much is G101 and actimousse?


I think samples are the main thing for the day as your £xx ammount will buy you more in terms to try.

I was thinking,

105 - 250ml
205 - 250ml
All following will be in the 947ml bottle and appropriate head neat (1:1) so you can go home and decant to another container and then dilute as you need

Hyper Wash
Shampoo Plus
Wheel Brightner 
Glass Cleaner
Last Touch
Super Degreaser
All Purpose Cleaner
All Season Dressing

I will also be selling 1/4 bars of Megs clay both agressive and mild

Megs applicators foam and even coat individually

I will also be stocking the full Gloss It range in sample sizes

Finish
Concorso
Evo polish
Evo Cut
Extreme cut
1 stage compound
Tyre, Vinyl, Rubber dressing
Signature Tyre Gloss
Wheel Gel
Gloss Enhancer
Leather Dressing (If asked for)

G-Techniq range is also available in smaller sizes so 1 sample will do the job once.

G1 Glass
C5 Wheel Armour
C4 Trim Restorer
C2 Liquid Crystal in a 1lt spray bottle with head diluted

I will also get in the Raceglaze 55 wax samples as this is an awesome wax

303 Aerospace and fabric guard in small bottles

Menz 250ml range

Also a selection of wheels brushes, microfibre's, drying towels, mitts buckets.

If you are looking for larger sizes then let me know and i will get in specifically.

I should have some Migilore products in as well and also a full selection of Duragloss products but there is no need to break down those products as they are great value for money anyway.

I will also be selling my own caranuba rinsing product with the caranuba being class A from special caranuba trees growing in KELTY WOODS nearby:lol::lol:

Oh and one last thing i spoke to grant today and he has managed to sort out 1/2 gal of G101 etc.


----------



## Ultimate Shine

I am also tring to organise my smart repair man to come along and set up to show what that is all about


----------



## Spoony

Thanks for that, I like the idea of G101 etc in smaller quantities. And the megs in smaller quantities, as for the average user like me gallons and 5L are far too much. 

I can't wait shall bring some cash with me and prepare to go home with none. Thanks for setting this up, need to get an official thread up with date etc get more people there.


----------



## -Aid-

Better take the car then,Am going to fill the boot with everything i can get my hands on


----------



## alan_mcc

Sample sizes sound good - especially RG55. Was gonna buy some from Glossmax but they're outta stock. How much will these be?


----------



## jerry318

Ultimate Shine said:


> I am also tring to organise my smart repair man to come along and set up to show what that is all about


Does he do dent removal Paul?

If so he can use my car as demo!! (will pay of course):thumb:


----------



## Driftland Liaison

Well thats me back to work for another long 3 weeks.

At the weekend me and Chuck went up to see Paul and Grant from Autosmart great pair of guys and the ideas were flowing about what we could do on the day. We only went up to maybe take up about an hour of Pauls time as he had a car in on the Saturday but we ended up there for about 5 hours so sorry for that Paul :lol:.
I have no doubt guys this meet is going to be full of banter cosidering me and Chuck had never met the lads the banter and laughter was flowing within five mins.
Anyway once again Paul and grant thanks for taking the time out for the having us up.
Right we talked for hours about what kind of things we are going to have on the day firstly i am a lucky boy i dropped my car off yesterday to Paul for the works and he is going to have my car on show on the day to let everyone see his work.
We are going to set up some stations washing/prep/engine bay etc where lots of advise and demos will be taking place to give the newer guys an idea of how things can be done.
Also a section set up with panels for guys to build up some confidence on machining etc.
Paul is going to have as you have seen alot of gear for sale but i am sure i speak for him here if any of the guys know what they would like to buy on the day please let him know as it is a big expence to get in to then not sell on the day. He will have a good selection anyway as i have seen what he has available but if you do know some of the things you want then no harm in letting him no to make sure he has it there for you on the day.
Grant will be there with every Autosmart goodys you could ever want but the same if there is something specific then let me or Paul know and we can pass it on.
Paul and myself will be adding to this all the time so keep your eyes on it lads and as Paul has stated already the numbers can be as high as we can go so the more the better:thumb: :wave:


----------



## amiller

cant wait :thumb:


----------



## rossco_pico

Would it be ok if i can make it to come along to see some of everyones work and see some of the products in use. not sure if i will be in the leon or my surf but if it is the jeep anyone is welcome to use it to practice on as i haven't machined it yet was waiting for the summer. only if its ok to come


----------



## amiller

rossco_pico said:


> Would it be ok if i can make it to come along to see some of everyones work and see some of the products in use. not sure if i will be in the leon or my surf but if it is the jeep anyone is welcome to use it to practice on as i haven't machined it yet was waiting for the summer. only if its ok to come


everyone (and anyone) welcome. :thumb:


----------



## Driftland Liaison

rossco_pico said:


> Would it be ok if i can make it to come along to see some of everyones work and see some of the products in use. not sure if i will be in the leon or my surf but if it is the jeep anyone is welcome to use it to practice on as i haven't machined it yet was waiting for the summer. only if its ok to come


You are more than welcome to come mate the more the better.
Thats what its all going to be about for everyone to have a blether about what we use what we would like to try and see how some of the products work.Will be a fantatic day with lots of banter thrown in
:thumb:


----------



## Prism Detailing

amiller said:


> cant wait :thumb:


It will be good to catch up :thumb:


----------



## Driftland Liaison

1. Neild92
2. ntynan528
2. EthanCrawford
3. Spoony (Work Dependant - will confirm soon as)
4. Grizzle (for the rolls and a shot of the RS4)
5. Phil23 (work dependant
6 ChuckH (If I can afford the petrol)
8. Jerry318 (nice and close for me)
9, jason2800(dependant on location etc)
10. Bobby_t_16v
11. Glasgow rob
12. Glasgow Robs Dad Jimmy
13. Donnz
14. Aid20vt
15. HermaN
16.Mick1985
17. MKV (Steve)...Full water tank and gennie!.....
18. GraemeForsyth 
19. OCDMike
20. Bunds
21. alan mcc
22. Rossco pico


List updated lads NO LIMIT TO NUMBERS EVERONE IS WELCOME TO COME ALONG JUST ADD YOUR NAME :thumb::thumb:


----------



## rossco_pico

thanks, will be good to get some advise too on what to use and where to use it as still pretty new to the detailing i'll bring my stuff along though i will probably get laughed at lol


----------



## Driftland Liaison

rossco_pico said:


> thanks, will be good to get some advise too on what to use and where to use it as still pretty new to the detailing i'll bring my stuff along though i will probably get laughed at lol


We all started the same way mate so nobody will be laughing.
just make sure you bring a full wallet as its obsesive :lol::lol:


----------



## rossco_pico

will need to slip the bank card out the house without the mrs finding out lol, i'll have birthday money to spend, i have a lot of chemicals and polishes but want to try some thing new for machining instead of frecla g10 and g3, want something new and friendlier than that to get out the dark ages lol


----------



## Driftland Liaison

rossco_pico said:


> will need to slip the bank card out the house without the mrs finding out lol, i'll have birthday money to spend, i have a lot of chemicals and polishes but want to try some thing new for machining instead of frecla g10 and g3, want something new and friendlier than that to get out the dark ages lol


Loads of advice on the day mate and lots of products for sale aswell.
I'm the same the wife is going to kill me when she checks the bank after it :lol:


----------



## rossco_pico

cool can't wait to meet everyone!


----------



## Jordan

gahhh

early morning for me at 11am then :lol:

not long now though!

might even have my new wheels by then


----------



## alan_mcc

never mind :thumb: jumping a lift with Ethan, very generous


----------



## alx_chung

rossco_pico said:


> Would it be ok if i can make it to come along to see some of everyones work and see some of the products in use. not sure if i will be in the leon or my surf but if it is the jeep anyone is welcome to use it to practice on as i haven't machined it yet was waiting for the summer. only if its ok to come


The missus is going to let you out in the Leon?? :devil:
Think I will come alone to this...if only to keep Grizzle company :wave:

1. Neild92
2. ntynan528
2. EthanCrawford
3. Spoony (Work Dependant - will confirm soon as)
4. Grizzle (for the rolls and a shot of the RS4)
5. Phil23 (work dependant
6 ChuckH (If I can afford the petrol)
8. Jerry318 (nice and close for me)
9, jason2800(dependant on location etc)
10. Bobby_t_16v
11. Glasgow rob
12. Glasgow Robs Dad Jimmy
13. Donnz
14. Aid20vt
15. HermaN
16.Mick1985
17. MKV (Steve)...Full water tank and gennie!.....
18. GraemeForsyth
19. OCDMike
20. Bunds
21. alan mcc
22. Rossco pico
23. alx_chung


----------



## ChuckH

Should be a grand day.. Paul has a wide selection of products for Us to indulge in !! I will be coming over in the van, Not that Im buying any kit Its just to pack all Niels purchases in !!
Just be aware of the Corner ..........................................................:thumb:


----------



## amiller

Prism Detailing said:


> It will be good to catch up :thumb:


I might even have my latest purchase then! :doublesho :lol:


----------



## EthanCrawford

Ultimate Shine said:


> I think samples are the main thing for the day as your £xx ammount will buy you more in terms to try.
> 
> I was thinking,
> 
> 105 - 250ml
> 205 - 250ml
> All following will be in the 947ml bottle and appropriate head neat (1:1) so you can go home and decant to another container and then dilute as you need
> 
> Hyper Wash
> Shampoo Plus
> Wheel Brightner
> Glass Cleaner
> Last Touch
> Super Degreaser
> All Purpose Cleaner
> All Season Dressing
> 
> I will also be selling 1/4 bars of Megs clay both agressive and mild
> 
> Megs applicators foam and even coat individually
> 
> I will also be stocking the full Gloss It range in sample sizes
> 
> Finish
> Concorso
> Evo polish
> Evo Cut
> Extreme cut
> 1 stage compound
> Tyre, Vinyl, Rubber dressing
> Signature Tyre Gloss
> Wheel Gel
> Gloss Enhancer
> Leather Dressing (If asked for)
> 
> G-Techniq range is also available in smaller sizes so 1 sample will do the job once.
> 
> G1 Glass
> C5 Wheel Armour
> C4 Trim Restorer
> C2 Liquid Crystal in a 1lt spray bottle with head diluted
> 
> I will also get in the Raceglaze 55 wax samples as this is an awesome wax
> 
> 303 Aerospace and fabric guard in small bottles
> 
> Menz 250ml range
> 
> Also a selection of wheels brushes, microfibre's, drying towels, mitts buckets.
> 
> If you are looking for larger sizes then let me know and i will get in specifically.
> 
> I should have some Migilore products in as well and also a full selection of Duragloss products but there is no need to break down those products as they are great value for money anyway.
> 
> I will also be selling my own caranuba rinsing product with the caranuba being class A from special caranuba trees growing in KELTY WOODS nearby:lol::lol:
> 
> Oh and one last thing i spoke to grant today and he has managed to sort out 1/2 gal of G101 etc.


i think i will just have one of everything haha


----------



## edi999

Ultimate Shine said:


> I am also tring to organise my smart repair man to come along and set up to show what that is all about


I think I recognise that car Paul!

I have just joined the site and have recently had my car detailed by Paul would love to stop by his unit in Markinch. If numbers are not too crazy I would like to be added to the list.

You would also get to see the quality of the smart repair:thumb:


----------



## Driftland Liaison

ChuckH said:


> Should be a grand day.. Paul has a wide selection of products for Us to indulge in !! I will be coming over in the van, Not that Im buying any kit Its just to pack all Niels purchases in !!
> Just be aware of the Corner ..........................................................:thumb:


And you know it is so so true my wife is going to kill be when she checks my withdrawels :wall::wall:
Make sure the van is empty as i won't want anything in the Audi just for the risk of getting it dirty really looking forward to seeing how good its going to look:detailer::buffer:


----------



## Driftland Liaison

1. Neild92
2. ntynan528
2. EthanCrawford
3. Spoony (Work Dependant - will confirm soon as)
4. Grizzle (for the rolls and a shot of the RS4)
5. Phil23 (work dependant
6 ChuckH (If I can afford the petrol)
8. Jerry318 (nice and close for me)
9, jason2800(dependant on location etc)
10. Bobby_t_16v
11. Glasgow rob
12. Glasgow Robs Dad Jimmy
13. Donnz
14. Aid20vt
15. HermaN
16.Mick1985
17. MKV (Steve)...Full water tank and gennie!.....
18. GraemeForsyth
19. OCDMike
20. Bunds
21. alan mcc
22. Rossco pico
23. alx_chung 
24. edi999

Thats you on bud.

AS WE KEEP SAYING NOW THIS IS AS MANY PEOPLE AS WANT TO COME CAN COME :thumb:


----------



## ChuckH

neild92 said:


> And you know it is so so true my wife is going to kill be when she checks my withdrawels :wall::wall:
> Make sure the van is empty as i won't want anything in the Audi just for the risk of getting it dirty really looking forward to seeing how good its going to look:detailer::buffer:


Your Wife will be sending You to the

C....O....R....N....E....R..................................................:thumb:


----------



## rossco_pico

> The missus is going to let you out in the Leon??


been informed tonight that i have to bring my surf and not the leon alex. though would much prefer the drive in that than mine.


----------



## alx_chung

rossco_pico said:


> been informed tonight that i have to bring my surf and not the leon alex. though would much prefer the drive in that than mine.


Pffttt...no fair! I want to see how it looks with its new mods on 
I can pick you up if you don't want to drive the Surf?
Alex


----------



## rossco_pico

lol, i would love to take it but becks says no, i'll take the surf, john wants to go aswell, you can leave your car at mine and jump in the truck if you want/ up to you or convoy up though you need to wait for me, jeep ain't the quickest in the world, 

why don't you come visit at the house and see the car with the mods?


----------



## Ultimate Shine

ChuckH said:


> Your Wife will be sending You to the
> 
> C....O....R....N....E....R..................................................:thumb:


For the people that dont know a run in joke at the weekend about OCD's with car cleaning and the wearing of anoraks whilst studying the science of paint correction.

Just to let you know i managed to sort out with David Sands next door that has a cash machine that if you need more they will do cash backs as well lol..... only joking but with David Sands next door i can get them to put pies etc on so they are hot.


----------



## Ultimate Shine

edi999 said:


> I think I recognise that car Paul!
> 
> I have just joined the site and have recently had my car detailed by Paul would love to stop by his unit in Markinch. If numbers are not too crazy I would like to be added to the list.
> 
> You would also get to see the quality of the smart repair:thumb:


It sure is mate your car. I promised you pictures of your car but my autofocus had packed as i said and the few pics that came out were poor



















Hope you like.:thumb:http://www.theultimateshine.com/pics/BMW M3 E46 grey/bmwm3.jpg


----------



## alan_mcc

Will need to find out how much money to bring. 

Hyper Wash
Shampoo Plus
Glass Cleaner
Super Degreaser
All Season Dressing
Duragloss Polish Bonding Agent
2 Megs foam applicators
Quite a few MF's 
Wheel Brush
Half Gallon of Tardis 

how much


----------



## Ultimate Shine

alan_mcc said:


> Will need to find out how much money to bring.
> 
> Hyper Wash
> Shampoo Plus
> Glass Cleaner
> Super Degreaser
> All Season Dressing
> Duragloss Polish Bonding Agent
> 2 Megs foam applicators
> Quite a few MF's
> Wheel Brush
> Half Gallon of Tardis
> 
> how much


will send you price once i have worked it out :thumb:

You know how detailing can become quite costly. Try doing it for a living and then trying to stock the stuff:doublesho:doublesho

I keep telling my kids that they will get fed next week and to stop complaining about drinking water because everyone else does


----------



## edi999

Ultimate Shine said:


> It sure is mate your car. I promised you pictures of your car but my autofocus had packed as i said and the few pics that came out were poor
> 
> Hope you like.:thumb:http://www.theultimateshine.com/pics/BMW M3 E46 grey/bmwm3.jpg


Cheers Paul.....you can take a few on the 28th if the camera is back working:thumb:


----------



## Ultimate Shine

edi999 said:


> Cheers Paul.....you can take a few on the 28th if the camera is back working:thumb:


I think that will be a big picture taking day:thumb:


----------



## alan_mcc

How much will the RG samples be?


----------



## rossco_pico

i'm looking for prices for polishing pads for my machine not sure what ones would be correct for what i will be doing? will there be some there on the day for sale?

cheers


----------



## ChuckH

There will be lots of pads (And machines for that matter) for You to look at and get the feel of. It would help if You could say What You are going to be doing ???


----------



## rossco_pico

be machining my jeep its a hilux surf old paint, and also my partners car new type paint its a 54 plate and some of my other friends and family's cars just trying to bring there paint back to good basically paint correction.


----------



## alan_mcc

Paul, any news on prices? 

I like the 250ml in a 947ml bottle idea though.


----------



## ChuckH

rossco_pico said:


> be machining my jeep its a hilux surf old paint, and also my partners car new type paint its a 54 plate and some of my other friends and family's cars just trying to bring there paint back to good basically paint correction.


There are so many pad / Polish combinations that it will make You dizzy !! Every application id diferent IE Audi paint is extremely hard So perhaps a slightly harder pad combined with a slightly heavier cut would be the way to go. Allways check the area to be polished for either reapainted areas (Softer paint) And Smart repairs Again softer paint but in a more defined area..


----------



## Ultimate Shine

alan_mcc said:


> Paul, any news on prices?
> 
> I like the 250ml in a 947ml bottle idea though.


working on it mate not long now. I am thinking about offering packages so i need it to be good value but plenty off stuff


----------



## jerry318

Ultimate Shine said:


> working on it mate not long now. I am thinking about offering packages so i need it to be good value but plenty off stuff


Im gonna have to dig up the stash :lol:


----------



## Clark @ PB

I might actually see if my dad's up for this - havent been to a detailing meet for a couple of years now!


----------



## jerry318

Would be goood to have you along Clark :thumb:


----------



## Ultimate Shine

Clark said:


> I might actually see if my dad's up for this - havent been to a detailing meet for a couple of years now!


Always welcome mate.:thumb:


----------



## S-X-I

If I'm off work them I will try and make it along.

Nice to see a meet taking place, first time in a long time!


----------



## Brabus Doc

I come back from my holiday on the 19th. If there is enough room I'd love to come along to this meet as I haven't been to a detailing meet in two years. I really want to learn more to help me get better at detailing and meet all you guys :thumb:


----------



## Driftland Liaison

Clark said:


> I might actually see if my dad's up for this - havent been to a detailing meet for a couple of years now!


Go for it Clark be good to see you there, My little cousin Dez is coming down from Stoney too if he can get off work :thumb:


----------



## Driftland Liaison

1. Neild92
2. ntynan528
2. EthanCrawford
3. Spoony (Work Dependant - will confirm soon as)
4. Grizzle (for the rolls and a shot of the RS4)
5. Phil23 (work dependant
6 ChuckH (If I can afford the petrol)
8. Jerry318 (nice and close for me)
9, jason2800(dependant on location etc)
10. Bobby_t_16v
11. Glasgow rob
12. Glasgow Robs Dad Jimmy
13. Donnz
14. Aid20vt
15. HermaN
16.Mick1985
17. MKV (Steve)...Full water tank and gennie!.....
18. GraemeForsyth
19. OCDMike
20. Bunds
21. alan mcc
22. Rossco pico
23. alx_chung
24.Brabus Doc
25. sxi

Thats your names added :thumb:


----------



## EthanCrawford

Clark said:


> I might actually see if my dad's up for this - havent been to a detailing meet for a couple of years now!


aye you should clark there is a few going from aberdeen way i think. i think it is going to be a good day like


----------



## Spoony

Clark said:


> I might actually see if my dad's up for this - havent been to a detailing meet for a couple of years now!


If you've got the time off go for it Clark, be good to see you there.


----------



## edi999

neild92 said:


> 1. Neild92
> 2. ntynan528
> 2. EthanCrawford
> 3. Spoony (Work Dependant - will confirm soon as)
> 4. Grizzle (for the rolls and a shot of the RS4)
> 5. Phil23 (work dependant
> 6 ChuckH (If I can afford the petrol)
> 8. Jerry318 (nice and close for me)
> 9, jason2800(dependant on location etc)
> 10. Bobby_t_16v
> 11. Glasgow rob
> 12. Glasgow Robs Dad Jimmy
> 13. Donnz
> 14. Aid20vt
> 15. HermaN
> 16.Mick1985
> 17. MKV (Steve)...Full water tank and gennie!.....
> 18. GraemeForsyth
> 19. OCDMike
> 20. Bunds
> 21. alan mcc
> 22. Rossco pico
> 23. alx_chung
> 24.Brabus Doc
> 25. sxi
> 
> Thats your names added :thumb:


I seem to have disappeared!

1. Neild92
2. ntynan528
2. EthanCrawford
3. Spoony (Work Dependant - will confirm soon as)
4. Grizzle (for the rolls and a shot of the RS4)
5. Phil23 (work dependant
6 ChuckH (If I can afford the petrol)
8. Jerry318 (nice and close for me)
9, jason2800(dependant on location etc)
10. Bobby_t_16v
11. Glasgow rob
12. Glasgow Robs Dad Jimmy
13. Donnz
14. Aid20vt
15. HermaN
16.Mick1985
17. MKV (Steve)...Full water tank and gennie!.....
18. GraemeForsyth
19. OCDMike
20. Bunds
21. alan mcc
22. Rossco pico
23. alx_chung
24.Brabus Doc
25. sxi
26. edi999


----------



## Driftland Liaison

Sorry bud don't know how i managed that :wall:


----------



## alan_mcc

How much will the RG55 samples be? ooh and will pads be on sale? :thumb:


----------



## Driftland Liaison

alan_mcc said:


> How much will the RG55 samples be? ooh and will pads be on sale? :thumb:


By the looks of things Alan you would be aswell clear out your bank account and take the lot with you :lol::lol:


----------



## alan_mcc

I don't have a bank account! everyone will be behind the couch/under the mattress on saturday night LOL


----------



## lee.

Would love to pop along to this but I just get back from Italy that very day. Might try and pop along for a bit if I'm back early enough.

Lee.


----------



## EthanCrawford

alan_mcc said:


> I don't have a bank account! everyone will be behind the couch/under the mattress on saturday night LOL


i ken i will lol just comfirmed download festival, brithish grand prix and singapore wiv my uncle (vip aye min!), btcc at knockhill and smc show so expensive summer lol


----------



## alan_mcc

EthanCrawford said:


> i ken i will lol just comfirmed download festival, brithish grand prix and singapore wiv my uncle (vip aye min!), btcc at knockhill and smc show so expensive summer lol


i just finished paying for two people to Malaga and two tickets to snow patrol! ouch. stung.


----------



## Ultimate Shine

waiting on the race glaze prices mate i will know by the weekend.

As for pads there will be some there more the finishing than the compound unless asked for.

TBH i will try and advise on the day what you need if you are doing yourself. but no doubt you will end up needing the whole Gloss It Range small and large and the backing plates and then if the temperature drops you would be better having all the lake country and menzerna. Just to be sure.
:tumbleweed:

:lol::lol::lol:

Only joking i will help the best i can.:thumb:


----------



## alan_mcc

I'm only bringing about £60 with me - after paying for holiday/gig I'm near enough skint!


----------



## Spoony

I'm after some hyperwash and all seasons, maybe some applicators, some actimousse and some tardis. 

But we'll see what else I pick up on the day!


----------



## bobbyw55

I will be there. Paul has my car just now, can't wait to see it after he has worked his magic


----------



## Matt B

Hi guys, been watching this thread. Is it ok for me to pop up? I know you say there is no limit but there seems to be quite a few people. Unfortunately I'm new this and not sure what products I should be asking for so hopefully someone can advise me on the day as to what i will need

Matt


----------



## jerry318

Matt B said:


> Hi guys, been watching this thread. Is it ok for me to pop up? I know you say there is no limit but there seems to be quite a few people. Unfortunately I'm new this and not sure what products I should be asking for so hopefully someone can advise me on the day as to what i will need
> 
> Matt


Im sure there wll be plenty of advice available on the day Matt

Looks like its going to be a cracking meet:thumb:


----------



## Driftland Liaison

Matt B said:


> Hi guys, been watching this thread. Is it ok for me to pop up? I know you say there is no limit but there seems to be quite a few people. Unfortunately I'm new this and not sure what products I should be asking for so hopefully someone can advise me on the day as to what i will need
> 
> Matt


1. Neild92
2. ntynan528
2. EthanCrawford
3. Spoony (Work Dependant - will confirm soon as)
4. Grizzle (for the rolls and a shot of the RS4)
5. Phil23 (work dependant
6 ChuckH (If I can afford the petrol)
8. Jerry318 (nice and close for me)
9, jason2800(dependant on location etc)
10. Bobby_t_16v
11. Glasgow rob
12. Glasgow Robs Dad Jimmy
13. Donnz
14. Aid20vt
15. HermaN
16.Mick1985
17. MKV (Steve)...Full water tank and gennie!.....
18. GraemeForsyth
19. OCDMike
20. Bunds
21. alan mcc
22. Rossco pico
23. alx_chung
24.Brabus Doc
25. sxi
26. edi999 
27. Matt B

Thats you added mate you will get all the advice you will need mate there are a good few newbies coming along :wave:


----------



## -Aid-

Cant wait for this really think its goin to be a great day


----------



## Matt B

Excellent! Thanks guys. Feeling like I will be slightly intimidated by all the german metal going though, as I'm coming Jap


----------



## Driftland Liaison

Matt B said:


> Excellent! Thanks guys. Feeling like I will be slightly intimidated by all the german metal going though, as I'm coming Jap


Everyone is welcome what you got mate ?


----------



## Ultimate Shine

1. Neild92
2. ntynan528
2. EthanCrawford
3. Spoony (Work Dependant - will confirm soon as)
4. Grizzle (for the rolls and a shot of the RS4)
5. Phil23 (work dependant
6 ChuckH (If I can afford the petrol)
8. Jerry318 (nice and close for me)
9, jason2800(dependant on location etc)
10. Bobby_t_16v
11. Glasgow rob
12. Glasgow Robs Dad Jimmy
13. Donnz
14. Aid20vt
15. HermaN
16.Mick1985
17. MKV (Steve)...Full water tank and gennie!.....
18. GraemeForsyth
19. OCDMike
20. Bunds
21. alan mcc
22. Rossco pico
23. alx_chung
24.Brabus Doc
25. sxi
26. edi999 
27. Matt B
28. Chattan BMW M3 (Ultimate Shine Customer)
29. Another Ultimate Shine Customer with an MX5
30. Paul the Polisher aka Ultimate Shine:buffer:
31. GrantG101 aka Autosmart Fife supplier & ex pro-valeter


----------



## Matt B

neild92 said:


> Everyone is welcome what you got mate ?


I have a Nissan Almera N15 GTi


----------



## Grizzle

Park it round the corner then will you pmsl


----------



## Matt B

:lol:


----------



## Ultimate Shine

Matt B said:


> Excellent! Thanks guys. Feeling like I will be slightly intimidated by all the german metal going though, as I'm coming Jap


for that comment i am bringing my subaru then and Jap stuff first


----------



## Ultimate Shine

1. Neild92
2. ntynan528
2. EthanCrawford
3. Spoony (Work Dependant - will confirm soon as)
4. Grizzle (for the rolls and a shot of the RS4)
5. Phil23 (work dependant
6 ChuckH (If I can afford the petrol)
8. Jerry318 (nice and close for me)
9, jason2800(dependant on location etc)
10. Bobby_t_16v
11. Glasgow rob
12. Glasgow Robs Dad Jimmy
13. Donnz
14. Aid20vt
15. HermaN
16.Mick1985
17. MKV (Steve)...Full water tank and gennie!.....
18. GraemeForsyth
19. OCDMike
20. Bunds
21. alan mcc
22. Rossco pico
23. alx_chung
24.Brabus Doc
25. sxi
26. edi999 
27. Matt B
28. Chattan BMW M3 (Ultimate Shine Customer)
29. Another Ultimate Shine Customer with an MX5
30. Paul the Polisher aka Ultimate Shine:buffer:
31. GrantG101 aka Autosmart Fife supplier & ex pro-valeter
32.bobbyw55


----------



## Matt B

Ultimate Shine said:


> for that comment i am bringing my subaru then and Jap stuff first


Good stuff. I know this isn't the right place but am I right in saying that the jap paint is usually quite thin?


----------



## ChuckH

Matt B said:


> Good stuff. I know this isn't the right place but am I right in saying that the jap paint is usually quite thin?


Not as thin as Grizzles wallet when He has to buy the coffee............:thumb:


----------



## Matt B

I'm feeling my wallet will be pretty thin to with tax due at the end of the month and going away on holiday on the 13th


----------



## Ultimate Shine

Matt B said:


> Good stuff. I know this isn't the right place but am I right in saying that the jap paint is usually quite thin?


na i would say pretty average my scooby is about 120-140um but i do have an evo6 just now with 80um:doublesho


----------



## Grizzle

ChuckH said:


> Not as thin as Grizzles wallet when He has to buy the coffee............:thumb:


Instant cups from Makro ok?? lol


----------



## scottgm

Been watching this thread for a bit now!

Sounds likes its gonna be a great day! 

Never been to any kind of meet before so be good to meet some new people and put names to faces 

--

Added my name to the list

1. Neild92
2. ntynan528
2. EthanCrawford
3. Spoony (Work Dependant - will confirm soon as)
4. Grizzle (for the rolls and a shot of the RS4)
5. Phil23 (work dependant
6 ChuckH (If I can afford the petrol)
8. Jerry318 (nice and close for me)
9, jason2800(dependant on location etc)
10. Bobby_t_16v
11. Glasgow rob
12. Glasgow Robs Dad Jimmy
13. Donnz
14. Aid20vt
15. HermaN
16.Mick1985
17. MKV (Steve)...Full water tank and gennie!.....
18. GraemeForsyth
19. OCDMike
20. Bunds
21. alan mcc
22. Rossco pico
23. alx_chung
24.Brabus Doc
25. sxi
26. edi999 
27. Matt B
28. Chattan BMW M3 (Ultimate Shine Customer)
29. Another Ultimate Shine Customer with an MX5
30. Paul the Polisher aka Ultimate Shine
31. GrantG101 aka Autosmart Fife supplier & ex pro-valeter
32.bobbyw55
33. Scottgm


----------



## Bratwurst

1. Neild92
2. ntynan528
2. EthanCrawford
3. Spoony (Work Dependant - will confirm soon as)
4. Grizzle (for the rolls and a shot of the RS4)
5. Phil23 (work dependant
6 ChuckH (If I can afford the petrol)
8. Jerry318 (nice and close for me)
9, jason2800(dependant on location etc)
10. Bobby_t_16v
11. Glasgow rob
12. Glasgow Robs Dad Jimmy
13. Donnz
14. Aid20vt
15. HermaN
16.Mick1985
17. MKV (Steve)...Full water tank and gennie!.....
18. GraemeForsyth
19. OCDMike
20. Bunds
21. alan mcc
22. Rossco pico
23. alx_chung
24.Brabus Doc
25. sxi
26. edi999
27. Matt B
28. Chattan BMW M3 (Ultimate Shine Customer)
29. Another Ultimate Shine Customer with an MX5
30. Paul the Polisher aka Ultimate Shine
31. GrantG101 aka Autosmart Fife supplier & ex pro-valeter
32.bobbyw55
33. Scottgm
34. Dennis (wee_green_mini) - definitely maybe

I can only say I'm a maybe at the moment, got a lot going on. I'd really like to go, just need to wait and see how things pan out.


----------



## Spoony

Theres 2 number 2's and I can't be arsed fixing it lol


----------



## Phil1984

Fancy a wee black Pug 206 as a demonstration car if your to be doin correction work???!


----------



## Jordan

1. Neild92
2. ntynan528
3. EthanCrawford 
4. Spoony (Work Dependant - will confirm soon as)
5. Grizzle (for the rolls and a shot of the RS4)
6. Phil23 (work dependant
7 ChuckH (If I can afford the petrol)
8. Jerry318 (nice and close for me)
9, jason2800(dependant on location etc)
10. Bobby_t_16v
11. Glasgow rob
12. Glasgow Robs Dad Jimmy
13. Donnz
14. Aid20vt
15. HermaN
16.Mick1985
17. MKV (Steve)...Full water tank and gennie!.....
18. GraemeForsyth
19. OCDMike
20. Bunds
21. alan mcc
22. Rossco pico
23. alx_chung
24.Brabus Doc
25. sxi
26. edi999
27. Matt B
28. Chattan BMW M3 (Ultimate Shine Customer)
29. Another Ultimate Shine Customer with an MX5
30. Paul the Polisher aka Ultimate Shine
31. GrantG101 aka Autosmart Fife supplier & ex pro-valeter
32.bobbyw55
33. Scottgm
34. Dennis (wee_green_mini) - definitely maybe

there spoony :lol:

we were missing a 7!


----------



## SXI

Hopefully i make it up for this; cars needing a new windscreen Cutting it fine at the moment wit getting paid next week as it is as I'm due in Aberdeen for a meeting on the 12th


----------



## Driftland Liaison

Phil1984 said:


> Fancy a wee black Pug 206 as a demonstration car if your to be doin correction work???!


Why don't you come down to the meet learn alot from the guys that are able to give you advice on the day. Help with the products you need if you have not got already, Then with all the new knowledge in your head give it a bash yourself mate :thumb:


----------



## Ultimate Shine

I think this is in need of a daily bump


----------



## Spoony

Ultimate Shine said:


> I think this is in need of a daily bump


Indeed!

Any chance of a wee price list and what your def offering with regards to megs stuff and such nearer the time?

I'm also looking for tardis but don't know if I really need 5L lol.
Btw Paul do you do spray bottles and heads too out of interest?


----------



## scottgm

Spoony said:


> Indeed!
> 
> Any chance of a wee price list and what your def offering with regards to megs stuff and such nearer the time?
> 
> I'm also looking for tardis but don't know if I really need 5L lol.
> Btw Paul do you do spray bottles and heads too out of interest?


+1

Price list would be good


----------



## Ultimate Shine

Spoony said:


> Any chance of a wee price list and what your def offering with regards to megs stuff and such nearer the time?
> 
> I'm also looking for tardis but don't know if I really need 5L lol.
> Btw Paul do you do spray bottles and heads too out of interest?


I will doing an offer on a Kit of all the Meg's Detailer range in a matching bottle and head. I was thinking of filling neat with product so,

e.g
1 x Wheel Brightner Bottle filled with 947ml of Wheel Brightner neat
1 x Chemical Resistant Head

So this will give you diluted 4-6 lt's of wheel cleaner

and the same with,

Last Touch
Super Degreaser
Glass Cleaner (Diluted)
APC
947ml of hyper wash
947ml of shampoo plus

so a package price. Please give me feed back and i will see what i can do.

I plan on having wax samples and sealant samples and of course the full range of Gloss It samples. I will also have full duragloss range and buckets and mitts and microfibres and drying towels. Also if anyone is thinking about a G220 or DAS-6 i might be able to work out an amazing price or will do with pads

On the day you will also be able to have a shot of the black barron amd see in action the brand new foam lance that is coming out. Currently testing to iron out little probs but so much easier to use.

As for bottles and heads i supply non branded ones and standard and chemical heads:thumb:


----------



## Spoony

I think I'm in for 
Hyperwash
Super Degreaser
Maybe Last Touch.
Maybe some DG 901
Perhaps a RG sample

I need some form of snow foam that isnt just shampoo.

DAS 6 you say - I've been thinking about one for a good while now, will have to see how amazing your price is.

Christ, this'll be expensive, better phone my bank manager lol.

Edit: New foam lance, do tell me more? Also I've got a sample of that pink snowfoam left shall I save it till then and bring it up lol


----------



## Jordan

hmm

if you can get a DAS-6 and pads for an amazing price, i'd definately be interested!


----------



## EthanCrawford

+1 for DAS-6 and a pakage deal on meg range


----------



## Mick

Ultimate Shine said:


> Also if anyone is thinking about a G220 or DAS-6 i might be able to work out an amazing price or will do with pads


What about a silverline rotary with pads/polish kit also??


----------



## alan_mcc

Could do with a fine deal on pads


----------



## -Aid-

1 x Wheel Brightner Bottle filled with 947ml of Wheel Brightner neat
1 x Chemical Resistant Head
Last Touch
Super Degreaser
Glass Cleaner (Diluted)
947ml of hyper wash
947ml of shampoo plus

ill have one of everything please lol I cant wait for this


----------



## Brian.

I may just come along to this! There might be a PSOOC meeting happening on the same day, so if i'm not working/going to that meeting i'll come up and spectate for a few tips. 

I'm also needing pads as i just have the standard wool thing that came with the polisher...


----------



## Scotty_SXi

Im a total newbie to proper detailing so would be great to come along and get some good tips and pointers to get me started


----------



## Driftland Liaison

Scotty_SXi said:


> Im a total newbie to proper detailing so would be great to come along and get some good tips and pointers to get me started


Do you want me to put you on the list mate.
You will learn alot on the day and there will be a load of banter definetly a going to be a good day :thumb:


----------



## Ultimate Shine

Neil can you accept pictures just now?


----------



## Ultimate Shine

Oh and by the way people thanks for the feed back as i am now getting a better idea of what people want.

Meguairs deals
Rotary Deals
DAS-6 deals
pads
compounds
microfibers
maybe some wax samples

The main thing is the tyre dressings and glass & wheel sealants i use daily will be available.

Keep the ideas comming


----------



## -Aid-

What about clay bars as am buying a sonus bar every week and rather have a bundle


----------



## Ultimate Shine

Aid20vt said:


> What about clay bars as am buying a sonus bar every week and rather have a bundle


yes i am going to be selling megs mild and aggresive and i will cut bars up for people that dont need as much.


----------



## Driftland Liaison

Ultimate Shine said:


> Neil can you accept pictures just now?


I can to my email mate :wave:


----------



## -Aid-

Yeah thats cool


----------



## alan_mcc

MF's - sounds good i always need MFs


----------



## Spoony

alan_mcc said:


> MF's - sounds good i always need MFs


Who doesnt! My mates reckon I've got a fettish.


----------



## jerry318

any costco members fancy buying 50 and I will take 25 off them?


----------



## Spoony

jerry318 said:


> any costco members fancy buying 50 and I will take 25 off them?


They come in 36 from Costco 50 from screwfix. Will see what I've got another one of my mates took a bunch off me again.


----------



## Grizzle

IF anyones needing MF's from Costco let me know.


----------



## Spoony

Grizzle said:


> IF anyones needing MF's from Costco let me know.


He's a good man this one.


----------



## jerry318

Grizzle said:


> IF anyones needing MF's from Costco let me know.


I will take 36 Grizzle next time your there:thumb:

Can paypal the ££ if need be?


----------



## Grizzle

jerry318 said:


> I will take 36 Grizzle next time your there:thumb:
> 
> Can paypal the ££ if need be?


When you needing them for Jerry??


----------



## raitkens83

Gutted, I would of loved to have come along to this but im away that weekend. Defo be along to the next one as sounds like a cracking day.


----------



## jerry318

Grizzle said:


> When you needing them for Jerry??


Will you be there before the meet?


----------



## Grizzle

jerry318 said:


> Will you be there before the meet?


Yeh will be mate will i bring them along on the day or you wanting the before hand?? they are slightly improved i noticed a tad thicker :thumb:


----------



## Ultimate Shine

Grizzle said:


> Yeh will be mate will i bring them along on the day or you wanting the before hand?? they are slightly improved i noticed a tad thicker :thumb:


I hope you have stock of those microfibres as they have been discontinued and i was there yesterday.


----------



## jerry318

Grizzle said:


> Yeh will be mate will i bring them along on the day or you wanting the before hand?? they are slightly improved i noticed a tad thicker :thumb:


I will just get them off you then, cheers :thumb:


----------



## Grizzle

Ultimate Shine said:


> I hope you have stock of those microfibres as they have been discontinued and i was there yesterday.


hmmm funny i was there yesterday too and spotted them full pallet


----------



## Ultimate Shine

Grizzle said:


> hmmm funny i was there yesterday too and spotted them full pallet


What one


----------



## Grizzle

Ultimate Shine said:


> What one


Edinburgh around 3pm


----------



## EthanCrawford

oh no i better get to costco and pick up some more at the weekend.... well if i can ??? lol


----------



## Spoony

Are you certain the costco MFs are being discontinued, seeing as they just rebranded them I'd find it a highly strange strategy. Perhaps it was that the old ones were being discontinued in favour of the new.


----------



## Driftland Liaison

Grizzle said:


> IF anyones needing MF's from Costco let me know.


Will you pick me up a pack when you are next there mate if its before the meet either paypal you or cash at meet would be much appreciated


----------



## Grizzle

No problem Neil, thats 2 packs sor far i'll collect payment at the meet.

Spoony i can only imagine that the space was empty were the towels were in when Paul went as the Edinburgh store was mega busy and the Forklift was buzzing about restocking. 

If anymore people are needing pack/s pop your name down.


----------



## rossco_pico

how much are the microfibre cloths my friend?


----------



## Grizzle

I think they are about £13 odd for 36 of them.


----------



## ChuckH

Grizzle said:


> No problem Neil, thats 2 packs sor far i'll collect payment at the meet.
> 
> Spoony i can only imagine that the space was empty were the towels were in when Paul went as the Edinburgh store was mega busy and the Forklift was buzzing about restocking.
> 
> If anymore people are needing pack/s pop your name down.


Could You pick Me up a pack please big fella ???..................:thumb::thumb:


----------



## Grizzle

ChuckH said:


> Could You pick Me up a pack please big fella ???..................:thumb::thumb:


No worrys mate. :thumb:


----------



## alan_mcc

I'll take a pack! :thumb:


----------



## Grizzle

List so far

jerry318 x1 
ChuckH x1
Neild92 x1
alan_mcc x1


----------



## alan_mcc

cool beans :thumb:

do we get nametags?

I'll be the young'un, the bairn, the wean, fitever the Fifer's say


----------



## Grizzle

alan_mcc said:


> cool beans :thumb:
> 
> do we get nametags?
> 
> I'll be the young'un, the bairn, the wean, fitever the Fifer's say


pain in the a-ss lol


----------



## alan_mcc

love you too


----------



## Grizzle

alan_mcc said:


> love you too


Shuks...thanks :lol:


----------



## Ultimate Shine

No no name tages are better as we can then pretend to know who each other is.

I hope you are right Griz as the microfibre's from costco are an essential part to my life.

You tried the screwfix ones?


----------



## Ultimate Shine

Oh and if you are across can you pick me up 2 pallets


----------



## jerry318

Ultimate Shine said:


> No no name tages are better as we can then pretend to know who each other is.
> 
> I hope you are right Griz as the microfibre's from costco are an essential part to my life.
> 
> You tried the screwfix ones?


I have the screwfix ones, will bring 1 along tomorrow:thumb:


----------



## Ultimate Shine

jerry318 said:


> I have the screwfix ones, will bring 1 along tomorrow:thumb:


Thanks Jerry i may even offer you a foam wash for your troubles sir. :detailer:


----------



## jerry318

Ultimate Shine said:


> Thanks Jerry i may even offer you a foam wash for your troubles sir. :detailer:


I would be silly to turn that down:detailer:


----------



## Grizzle

Ultimate Shine said:


> I hope you are right Griz as the microfibre's from costco are an essential part to my life.
> 
> You tried the screwfix ones?


Not tried them mate let me know what they are like though 



Ultimate Shine said:


> Oh and if you are across can you pick me up 2 pallets


Pallets??? :doublesho its a Caddy i have ffs not a 7.5 ton truck pmsl :lol:


----------



## Prism Detailing

Is there only 1 costco in Glasgow at Sighthill ?


----------



## Grizzle

There is one in Edinburgh as well.


----------



## Prism Detailing

Grizzle said:


> There is one in Edinburgh as well.


Too far just to get mf's, but ill take a wonder around the Springburn one this weekend at some point, luck that i got myself a couple of packs of mf's a couple of weeks ago :thumb:


----------



## amiller

Anybody wanting a couple of these buckets? Can bring some to the meet if anybody is interested. (£6 each)

20litre. Fits grit guard perfect. Watertight lid.

Same as these...(but with purple lid)










Got 10.


----------



## alan_mcc

Why did I use £34 of my vertar prize on two buckets the other week :wall:


----------



## amiller

alan_mcc said:


> Why did I use £34 of my vertar prize on two buckets the other week :wall:


New price. 2 for £33. :lol:


----------



## alan_mcc

:lol: :lol:


----------



## Driftland Liaison

amiller said:


> Anybody wanting a couple of these buckets? Can bring some to the meet if anybody is interested. (£6 each)
> 
> 20litre. Fits grit guard perfect. Watertight lid.
> 
> Same as these...(but with purple lid)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Got 10.


Oh my heed its not even the meet yet and i am spending money already :wall::wall: 
I will take 2 can never have enough buckets 
(my wife is going too kill me :doublesho)


----------



## EthanCrawford

aye min x2 for me plz


----------



## scottgm

2 Buckets here please


----------



## Prism Detailing

Andy put me down for 2 as well 

One of mine cracked at the weekend


----------



## Ultimate Shine

Please note or should i say,

NEWS FLASH

Speaking to Grant from Autosmart last night and he has managed to sort out some "IN DEVELOPMENT" products for the meet to get feedback on. So we will be the first to see it before anyone.

So DW meet @ Ultimate Shine has Exclusive products

update on list,

1. Neild92
2. ntynan528
3. EthanCrawford 
4. Spoony (Work Dependant - will confirm soon as)
5. Grizzle (for the rolls and a shot of the RS4)
6. Phil23 (work dependant
7 ChuckH (If I can afford the petrol)
8. Jerry318 (nice and close for me)
9, jason2800(dependant on location etc)
10. Bobby_t_16v
11. Glasgow rob
12. Glasgow Robs Dad Jimmy
13. Donnz
14. Aid20vt
15. HermaN
16.Mick1985
17. MKV (Steve)
18. GraemeForsyth
19. OCDMike
20. Bunds
21. alan mcc
22. Rossco pico
23. alx_chung
24.Brabus Doc
25. sxi
26. edi999
27. Matt B
28. Chattan BMW M3 (Ultimate Shine Customer)
29. Another Ultimate Shine Customer with an MX5
30. Paul the Polisher aka Ultimate Shine
31. GrantG101 aka Autosmart Fife supplier & ex pro-valeter
32. duncanmon aka Ultimate Shine JNR
33. bobbyw55
34. Scottgm
35. Dennis (wee_green_mini) - definitely maybe
36. VXLFAN (Ultimate Shine customer)
37. ??? Scottish Vag
38. ??? Scottish Vag
39. ??? Scottish Vag
40. Also the guys over at JDMY0 forum so probably 2 more
41. JDMY0
42. Amiller


----------



## Driftland Liaison

Ultimate Shine said:


> Please note or should i say,
> 
> NEWS FLASH
> 
> Speaking to Grant from Autosmart last night and he has managed to sort out some "IN DEVELOPMENT" products for the meet to get feedback on. So we will be the first to see it before anyone.
> 
> So DW meet @ Ultimate Shine has Exclusive products
> 
> update on list,
> 
> 1. Neild92
> 2. ntynan528
> 3. EthanCrawford
> 4. Spoony (Work Dependant - will confirm soon as)
> 5. Grizzle (for the rolls and a shot of the RS4)
> 6. Phil23 (work dependant
> 7 ChuckH (If I can afford the petrol)
> 8. Jerry318 (nice and close for me)
> 9, jason2800(dependant on location etc)
> 10. Bobby_t_16v
> 11. Glasgow rob
> 12. Glasgow Robs Dad Jimmy
> 13. Donnz
> 14. Aid20vt
> 15. HermaN
> 16.Mick1985
> 17. MKV (Steve)
> 18. GraemeForsyth
> 19. OCDMike
> 20. Bunds
> 21. alan mcc
> 22. Rossco pico
> 23. alx_chung
> 24.Brabus Doc
> 25. sxi
> 26. edi999
> 27. Matt B
> 28. Chattan BMW M3 (Ultimate Shine Customer)
> 29. Another Ultimate Shine Customer with an MX5
> 30. Paul the Polisher aka Ultimate Shine
> 31. GrantG101 aka Autosmart Fife supplier & ex pro-valeter
> 32. duncanmon aka Ultimate Shine JNR
> 33. bobbyw55
> 34. Scottgm
> 35. Dennis (wee_green_mini) - definitely maybe
> 36. VXLFAN (Ultimate Shine customer)
> 37. Daz91 Scottish Vag
> 38. Spark1972 Scottish Vag
> 39. sturonaldo Scottish Vag
> 40. Also the guys over at JDMY0 forum so probably 2 more
> 41. JDMY0
> 42. Amiller
> 43. Telf Scottish Vag
> 44. Hawk Scottish Vag


All the scottish vag guys are yet to be confirmed.
I think the lad telf has his car in with you this weekend Paul ??
:wave:


----------



## Prism Detailing

Andy actually put me down for 3 buckets lol

Decided ill use it for my Dodo Juice wash, Rinse and Wheels 

I may bring some products along as well, depending if i get stock in on time.....


----------



## Grizzle

Have we got an address for the day??


----------



## Driftland Liaison

There you go Grizzle 
http://www.theultimateshine.com/index.php?p=1_10_Premises


----------



## Spoony

This is growing in momentum this meet eh? Good times.


----------



## EthanCrawford

oh aye sure is cant wait 2 see what these exclusive samples are


----------



## Ultimate Shine

neild92 said:


> All the scottish vag guys are yet to be confirmed.
> I think the lad telf has his car in with you this weekend Paul ??
> :wave:


yea mate he sure is. I have machined a tester panel of your car and its looking :doublesho mate:thumb:

Got my migliore wax in today and the stuff smells amazing


----------



## Driftland Liaison

Ultimate Shine said:


> yea mate he sure is. I have machined a tester panel of your car and its looking :doublesho mate:thumb:
> 
> Got my migliore wax in today and the stuff smells amazing


you can't say that to me and not send me a picy darn you :lol::lol:
Cant wait to see the what it will look like when the car is finnished :thumb:


----------



## ALANSHR

Count me in if there is space


----------



## Driftland Liaison

1. Neild92
2. ntynan528
3. EthanCrawford 
4. Spoony (Work Dependant - will confirm soon as)
5. Grizzle (for the rolls and a shot of the RS4)
6. Phil23 (work dependant
7 ChuckH (If I can afford the petrol)
8. Jerry318 (nice and close for me)
9, jason2800(dependant on location etc)
10. Bobby_t_16v
11. Glasgow rob
12. Glasgow Robs Dad Jimmy
13. Donnz
14. Aid20vt
15. HermaN
16.Mick1985
17. MKV (Steve)
18. GraemeForsyth
19. OCDMike
20. Bunds
21. alan mcc
22. Rossco pico
23. alx_chung
24.Brabus Doc
25. sxi
26. edi999
27. Matt B
28. Chattan BMW M3 (Ultimate Shine Customer)
29. Another Ultimate Shine Customer with an MX5
30. Paul the Polisher aka Ultimate Shine
31. GrantG101 aka Autosmart Fife supplier & ex pro-valeter
32. duncanmon aka Ultimate Shine JNR
33. bobbyw55
34. Scottgm
35. Dennis (wee_green_mini) - definitely maybe
36. VXLFAN (Ultimate Shine customer)
37. Daz91 Scottish Vag
38. Spark1972 Scottish Vag
39. sturonaldo Scottish Vag
40. Also the guys over at JDMY0 forum so probably 2 more
41. JDMY0
42. Amiller
43. Telf Scottish Vag
44. Hawk Scottish Vag
45. ALANSHR

Thats you on the list bud. :thumb:


----------



## Spoony

Im going to need to get my sat nav back for this! Text the person I lent it to and havent had a reply so far.. bloody useless!


----------



## Driftland Liaison

Place is really easy to find mate where are you coming from. If its glasgow way then head to fourth road bridge when across take turn off for Kirkcaldy/Glenrothes follow the main road all the way to Glenrothes services on your right you will see a sign post for Markinch head into the centre of town Paul is right in the centre you will surely see all the cars in the car park being :detailer::detailer:


----------



## ChuckH

Spoony said:


> Im going to need to get my sat nav back for this! Text the person I lent it to and havent had a reply so far.. bloody useless!


Perhaps Yer Mate is lost ????.........................................


----------



## Driftland Liaison

ChuckH said:


> Perhaps Yer Mate is lost ????.........................................


:lol::lol::lol:
Love it :lol::lol:


----------



## ChuckH

neild92 said:


> :lol::lol::lol:
> Love it :lol::lol:


Ere Mate What was that little black box with a screen on it And the words TOM TOM on it. It was mounted on the dash of Your RS4 when We went to find Pauls place ........................


----------



## Driftland Liaison

ChuckH said:


> Ere Mate What was that little black box with a screen on it And the words TOM TOM on it. It was mounted on the dash of Your RS4 when We went to find Pauls place ........................


Ah but did we use it i dont think we did 

Honest to god i :lol::lol: so much i ended up having to pick myself up onto my seat again.
Hardest bit of work i have had to do in nearly 2 weeks :lol:


----------



## Spoony

Hah, I've no sense of direction. She's apparently dropping it off to me tomorrow afternoon - providing she remembers I'd say. 

Paul any update on our cracking kestral deal?


----------



## ChuckH

Niels sense of direction aint great.... Im sure We didnt have to go past the Kings course at St Andrews to get to Pauls place ????


----------



## Driftland Liaison

1. Neild92
2. ntynan528
3. EthanCrawford 
4. Spoony (Work Dependant - will confirm soon as)
5. Grizzle (for the rolls and a shot of the RS4)
6. Phil23 (work dependant
7 ChuckH (If I can afford the petrol)
8. Jerry318 (nice and close for me)
9, jason2800(dependant on location etc)
10. Bobby_t_16v
11. Glasgow rob
12. Glasgow Robs Dad Jimmy
13. Donnz
14. Aid20vt
15. HermaN
16.Mick1985
17. MKV (Steve)
18. GraemeForsyth
19. OCDMike
20. Bunds
21. alan mcc
22. Rossco pico
23. alx_chung
24.Brabus Doc
25. sxi
26. edi999
27. Matt B
28. Chattan BMW M3 (Ultimate Shine Customer)
29. Another Ultimate Shine Customer with an MX5
30. Paul the Polisher aka Ultimate Shine
31. GrantG101 aka Autosmart Fife supplier & ex pro-valeter
32. duncanmon aka Ultimate Shine JNR
33. bobbyw55
34. Scottgm
35. Dennis (wee_green_mini) - definitely maybe
36. VXLFAN (Ultimate Shine customer)
37. Daz91 Scottish Vag
38. Spark1972 Scottish Vag
39. sturonaldo Scottish Vag
40. Also the guys over at JDMY0 forum so probably 2 more
41. JDMY0
42. Amiller
43. Telf Scottish Vag
44. Hawk Scottish Vag
45. ALANSHR
46. Superdoug
:thumb:


----------



## Mick

Spoony said:


> Hah, I've no sense of direction. She's apparently dropping it off to me tomorrow afternoon - providing she remembers I'd say.
> 
> Paul any update on our cracking kestral deal?


mate if you dont get your satnav back before hand you can follow me up, im sure the place were going to is no too far from cowdenbeath just up the road a tad more so shouldnt be too hard to find :thumb:


----------



## Ultimate Shine

Guys once on the road it is so easy to find.

Just managed to get my last car for displaying. The car has been painted by the dad of duncanmon that works for me. His dad is an amazing painter and this car has a flip to it 


----------



## Clark @ PB

I'm definitely hoping my old man's up for a road trip cos it would be good to catch up with a few people


----------



## Driftland Liaison

Clark said:


> I'm definitely hoping my old man's up for a road trip cos it would be good to catch up with a few people


Clark i am up visiting my mother in Stoney on the Saturday night and heading back down on the Sunday Morning if you are wanting a run down if the old man cannot make it. I am sure one of the other lads from Aberdeen could give you a run back up


----------



## Driftland Liaison

neild92 said:


> Clark i am up visiting my mother in Stoney on the Saturday night and heading back down on the Sunday Morning if you are wanting a run down if the old man cannot make it. I am sure one of the other lads from Aberdeen could give you a run back up


Scrap that mate sorry just realised i am going to hers week after :wall::wall:


----------



## Clark @ PB

lol no worries mate, very kind of you to offer though! :thumb:


----------



## Spoony

mick1985 said:


> mate if you dont get your satnav back before hand you can follow me up, im sure the place were going to is no too far from cowdenbeath just up the road a tad more so shouldnt be too hard to find :thumb:


Good offer, might just do. She's meant to be dropping it off today but I don't hold my breath. As with any female she doesn't work in the same units of time that we do.


----------



## alan_mcc

Why not take the scooby for a first-of-the-year rag Clark?


----------



## -Aid-

If you want clark ill have a spare seat if you want to come down


----------



## EthanCrawford

also got a spare seat if you want clark coming throgh kintore as well


----------



## Ultimate Shine

no clark you bring your scooby for a pink slip race against mine


----------



## Ultimate Shine

neild92 said:


> Clark i am up visiting my mother in Stoney on the Saturday night and heading back down on the Sunday Morning if you are wanting a run down if the old man cannot make it. I am sure one of the other lads from Aberdeen could give you a run back up


I was going to say your not be going in your RS4

Have had a little shot of your front wing today, glad to say its playing the game:thumb:

The day is turning out to be very popular. I am trying to sort out as much as i can on the day to make it as interesting as possible


----------



## Driftland Liaison

I bought a Golf gti off ebay yesterday without even seeing it :doublesho just for running about in. Cannot wait to see the Audi, Going to bring along the bonnets on the Tuesday when i get off the rig.
Its turning out like its going to be a fantastic day.
You going to have enough space for everybodys cars with all these cars your going to have on display 
Telf was saying to me that Bobbys S3 was looking superb when he dropped off his golf :thumb:


----------



## Mick

neild92 said:


> *I bought a Golf gti off ebay yesterday *without even seeing it :doublesho just for running about in. Cannot wait to see the Audi, Going to bring along the bonnets on the Tuesday when i get off the rig.
> Its turning out like its going to be a fantastic day.
> You going to have enough space for everybodys cars with all these cars your going to have on display
> Telf was saying to me that Billys S3 was looking superb when he dropped off his golf :thumb:


what mk mate? like it sounds like something i would do, the missus would kill me though! :thumb:


----------



## Driftland Liaison

Mk3 will see if i can find a pic.
Looks clean its just for running about in and it was cheap:thumb:
My missus will be the same when i get home :devil:


----------



## bobbyw55

Is there going to be 2 s3s there or were you referring to bobbys s3 not billys, pauls says its looking good.:thumb:


----------



## Driftland Liaison

bobbyw55 said:


> Is there going to be 2 s3s there or were you referring to bobbys s3 not billys, pauls says its looking good.:thumb:


I'm sh*** with names :wall::wall:
Sorry bud edit done :lol::lol:


----------



## Ultimate Shine

No only 1 s3 the black one and oh ye. It's looking good this selection of cars has to represent my work so effort is extreme

Cars on display will be,

Black BMW e46 m3
Audi RS4 red
Audi s3 met black
Toyota mr2 with a colour you have never seem before Once project awesome takes control of it it will pop and flip

I am really looking forward to meet I wouldn't mind some suggestions for demos on days so I can plan out again pm me what you would like to see.


----------



## edgey99

hi paul 
roy edge , was intouch with you months back about the mess the paint shop left my car in volvo s60 t5 just been on your site and seen this post for an open day please could i attend this as my car ,i think needs doing ,i have some money now so would this be good to do on the day ill give you my car to work your miracles ,cus the cars i've seen on your site are amazin ,but if you have enough cars that ok my car would be a cool demo 
thanks roy


----------



## loopyeck

hey paul, i know of a really filthy, dirty little p.o.s corsa van you can do what you like with mate 
it's just a pitty my GTR isnt out the workshop yet eh!!!

Alex


----------



## Ultimate Shine

I was in Asda tonight and when i came out the lights were reflecting off my bonnet. Silver with gloss it finish and concorso on top










not the sharpest but i didnt have a tripod


----------



## Ultimate Shine

here is a piucture of Telfs golf i had in today

before









during,









after,


----------



## Clark @ PB

alan_mcc said:


> Why not take the scooby for a first-of-the-year rag Clark?


It's too early, it's staying in its air chamber for another month or so yet - plus it's too many miles to put on it! :doublesho



Aid20vt said:


> If you want clark ill have a spare seat if you want to come down





EthanCrawford said:


> also got a spare seat if you want clark coming throgh kintore as well


Thanks guys, much appreciated! I've spoke to dad and he's up for having a nosey at some nice clean cars so I'll be going down with him :thumb:


----------



## edgey99

hi guys been lookin on here for a while now but never posted would love to come to this meet would it be ok


----------



## Driftland Liaison

1. Neild92
2. ntynan528
3. EthanCrawford 
4. Spoony (Work Dependant - will confirm soon as)
5. Grizzle (for the rolls and a shot of the RS4)
6. Phil23 (work dependant
7 ChuckH (If I can afford the petrol)
8. Jerry318 (nice and close for me)
9, jason2800(dependant on location etc)
10. Bobby_t_16v
11. Glasgow rob
12. Glasgow Robs Dad Jimmy
13. Donnz
14. Aid20vt
15. HermaN
16.Mick1985
17. MKV (Steve)
18. GraemeForsyth
19. OCDMike
20. Bunds
21. alan mcc
22. Rossco pico
23. alx_chung
24.Brabus Doc
25. sxi
26. edi999
27. Matt B
28. Chattan BMW M3 (Ultimate Shine Customer)
29. Another Ultimate Shine Customer with an MX5
30. Paul the Polisher aka Ultimate Shine
31. GrantG101 aka Autosmart Fife supplier & ex pro-valeter
32. duncanmon aka Ultimate Shine JNR
33. bobbyw55
34. Scottgm
35. Dennis (wee_green_mini) - definitely maybe
36. VXLFAN (Ultimate Shine customer)
37. Daz91 Scottish Vag
38. Spark1972 Scottish Vag
39. sturonaldo Scottish Vag
40. Also the guys over at JDMY0 forum so probably 2 more
41. JDMY0
42. Amiller
43. Telf Scottish Vag
44. Hawk Scottish Vag
45. ALANSHR
46. Edgey99

Thats your name added to the list bud :thumb:


----------



## Driftland Liaison

Ultimate Shine said:


> here is a piucture of Telfs golf i had in today
> 
> before
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> during,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> after,


Looks superb bud. I know he is well looking forward to seeing the car done he was saying it was swirl fantastic :thumb:


----------



## EthanCrawford

Clark said:


> It's too early, it's staying in its air chamber for another month or so yet - plus it's too many miles to put on it! :doublesho
> 
> Thanks guys, much appreciated! I've spoke to dad and he's up for having a nosey at some nice clean cars so I'll be going down with him :thumb:


klkl clark hope he is taking the rs lol


----------



## Mick

awww gutted, my missus's bday is on 27th and now shes wanting away for the weekend am gonna miss this now


----------



## edgey99

thanks neild92 for that mate read in posts back that theres not a lot of room will we all get in


----------



## Driftland Liaison

edgey99 said:


> thanks neild92 for that mate read in posts back that theres not a lot of room will we all get in


There will be plenty mate as some people might not make it closer to the time :thumb:


----------



## edgey99

is there an address for ware it is being held


----------



## Driftland Liaison

There you go
http://www.theultimateshine.com/index.php?p=1_10_Premises


----------



## edgey99

ok cheers


----------



## Ultimate Shine

http://maps.google.co.uk/maps?f=q&s...=0cHKR4dbsk2w2jMPS736Cw&cbp=12,39.98,,0,13.03

here is an updated streetview of ultimate shine before it was ultimate shine,

found myself on google street view,
:lol::lol::lol:


----------



## Ultimate Shine

edgey99 said:


> thanks neild92 for that mate read in posts back that theres not a lot of room will we all get in


plenty of room remember my ground wont be for parking it will be for demos and displays:thumb:

Parking will be explained closer to time


----------



## bobbyw55

Hows it going paul? Getting close to the meet now. I should be back later on in the week. Should only have to spend a week over here.


----------



## Ultimate Shine

bobbyw55 said:


> Hows it going paul? Getting close to the meet now. I should be back later on in the week. Should only have to spend a week over here.


:detailer::buffer::buffer::buffer::buffer::doublesho:doublesho:doublesho:argie::argie::argie:

should be the reaction by you when you come back lol.....


----------



## Grizzle

This is slowly turning into an Ultimate Shine day here lol.


----------



## Ultimate Shine

no mate not at all. I will be needing others to help (pros)

I just want to try and make it as interesting as possible.:thumb:


----------



## ChuckH

grizzle said:


> this is slowly turning into an ultimate shine day here lol.


:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d


----------



## Driftland Liaison

Not being funny but if this was still at mine i would be doing the same and going out my way to make it the best possible day for everyone coming. If i was a pro which i am clearly not!!! I would be wanting to show everyone what i am capable of doing also. plus my car is getting done for it too


----------



## rossco_pico

what kinda prices on the day for a foam lance just out of curiosity?


----------



## Clark @ PB

EthanCrawford said:


> klkl clark hope he is taking the rs lol


I'm not sure which car we're taking down yet - depends on the weather I guess


----------



## EthanCrawford

neild92 said:


> Not being funny but if this was still at mine i would be doing the same and going out my way to make it the best possible day for everyone coming. If i was a pro which i am clearly not!!! I would be wanting to show everyone what i am capable of doing also. plus my car is getting done for it too


aye y not lol i think it will be awesome day and i would be the same


----------



## Ultimate Shine

rossco_pico said:


> what kinda prices on the day for a foam lance just out of curiosity?


Still sorting prices out mate but there will be deals to be had.


----------



## rossco_pico

brilliant. could you pm me the address the meet will be at so i know where to go. really looking forward to it. going to attemp to remove the surf decals off the jeep before it so i can get someone to look at the paint work so i know what chemicals to get to get best results with my mates da.


----------



## Driftland Liaison

This is the link to map and address bud :thumb:
http://www.theultimateshine.com/index.php?p=1_10_Premises


----------



## Clark @ PB

Another thing, will there be sandwiches?


----------



## Jordan

welll


dno if this is classed as advertising or not, probably is!

but, i work for subway, and could make up some platters to bring up, might even convince my boss to make a 6 foot sub up maybe!?

obviously it costs, but if everyone in the thread pays what, £1.20 or something, then it makes it all even, might even have enough for 2? :lol:


----------



## Spoony

Me thinks I will save my pink snowfoam to bring up for a play if anyone wants a gander at it?

As for food, I'll eat anything - afterall I'm from the West of Scotland.

Think my shopping list is:

G101 (Ideally not 5L either maybe 2 will do)
5L Actimousse
Some Tardis (Don't want 5L though!!)
Hyperwash
Megs SD
Foam Apps
Megs All Seasons

Perhaps a Kestral is Bruceys price is right.

Any price lists yet Paul?


----------



## jerry318

You will be very surprised how quickly u can use 5L of Tardis lol


----------



## scottgm

hmm subway...


----------



## Jordan

if enough people want, i'll bring!


----------



## Grizzle

Hmmmm Subway footlong BMT for me please, just tomatoes and southwest sauce.


----------



## Ultimate Shine

Guys the shop next Door called david sands has a stephens the bakers section in it so there is hot pies bridies sangers and cakes and crisps and chocolate and washing up powder and fairy liquid. There is also a special on just now for toilet roll lol....

Honest guys they have been warned to get in extras for the day, also has cashline in store that is free and they do cashback at till. I used to be 11 stone till they moved in next door now I am detailing 1 car a fortnight and I weight just over 25 lol......


----------



## Ultimate Shine

Sorry Jason I take it you own subway store if you do make it up in the unit


----------



## Jordan

nah, dont own it, just work in it, 


hot food sounds nice :lol:

would save the car smelling on the way up too :lol:


----------



## Grizzle

Ultimate Shine said:


> Honest guys they have been warned to get in extras for the day, also has cashline in store that is free and they do cashback at till. I used to be 11 stone till they moved in next door now I am detailing 1 car a fortnight and I weight just over 25 lol......


Class pmsl :lol:


----------



## -Aid-

Would you be able to make up pre diluted bottles of Meguiars like

last touch
apc
Wheel Brightner 

Or stuff like that ?


----------



## ChuckH

Last time I ate Subway I had the Threepenys for va week !!.....


----------



## Ultimate Shine

Aid20vt said:


> Would you be able to make up pre diluted bottles of Meguiars like
> 
> last touch
> apc
> Wheel Brightner
> 
> Or stuff like that ?


Yes mate thats what i am going to do but neat not diluted so i will supply another bottle for the mix or diluted i will work out the best value for money:thumb:


----------



## Ultimate Shine

Myself and Grant from Autosmart were working on items for sale today so i will now do my list but i have got a good idea now.


----------



## Ultimate Shine

rossco_pico said:


> what kinda prices on the day for a foam lance just out of curiosity?


Speaking to Grant today regarding Foaming lances and I will have available the pump up foam lances so no need for pressure washer. A cheaper option if you have not got the space for washer.:thumb:


----------



## Driftland Liaison

Ultimate Shine said:


> Speaking to Grant today regarding Foaming lances and I will have available the pump up foam lances so no need for pressure washer. A cheaper option if you have not got the space for washer.:thumb:


Make sure he has a tornador for me please :wave:
I will be in past to say hello on Tuesday and drop off them panels bud :thumb:


----------



## bobbyw55

Neil, paul. 

There is another member on here wanting to come along to the meet (work permitting) z1co80, if there is space. 

Paul its my mate i sent up to get some bits and bobs from you. He is new to the detailing world but getting more and more addicted to the habbit.

Cheers boys.

Cant wait to see my car mon/tue paul.


----------



## Driftland Liaison

bobbyw55 said:


> Neil, paul.
> 
> There is another member on here wanting to come along to the meet (work permitting) z1co80, if there is space.
> 
> Paul its my mate i sent up to get some bits and bobs from you. He is new to the detailing world but getting more and more addicted to the habbit.
> 
> Cheers boys.
> 
> Cant wait to see my car mon/tue paul.


Thats no bother mate just tell him to come along will add him to the list for you :thumb:
When you home bud?:thumb:


----------



## Driftland Liaison

1. Neild92
2. ntynan528
3. EthanCrawford 
4. Spoony (Work Dependant - will confirm soon as)
5. Grizzle (for the rolls and a shot of the RS4)
6. Phil23 (work dependant
7 ChuckH (If I can afford the petrol)
8. Jerry318 (nice and close for me)
9, jason2800(dependant on location etc)
10. Bobby_t_16v
11. Glasgow rob
12. Glasgow Robs Dad Jimmy
13. Donnz
14. Aid20vt
15. HermaN
16.Mick1985
17. MKV (Steve)
18. GraemeForsyth
19. OCDMike
20. Bunds
21. alan mcc
22. Rossco pico
23. alx_chung
24.Brabus Doc
25. sxi
26. edi999
27. Matt B
28. Chattan BMW M3 (Ultimate Shine Customer)
29. Another Ultimate Shine Customer with an MX5
30. Paul the Polisher aka Ultimate Shine
31. GrantG101 aka Autosmart Fife supplier & ex pro-valeter
32. duncanmon aka Ultimate Shine JNR
33. bobbyw55
34. Scottgm
35. Dennis (wee_green_mini) - definitely maybe
36. VXLFAN (Ultimate Shine customer)
37. Daz91 Scottish Vag
38. Spark1972 Scottish Vag
39. sturonaldo Scottish Vag
40. Also the guys over at JDMY0 forum so probably 2 more
41. JDMY0
42. Amiller
43. Telf Scottish Vag
44. Hawk Scottish Vag
45. ALANSHR
46. Edgey99
47. Z1co80
48. Superdoug scottish vag comfirmed
Thats him added.
Still waiting to confirm on the scottish vag boys will chase them up tonight :wave: Really looking like its going to be a cracking meet now lads roll on Next weekend:thumb:


----------



## bobbyw55

Cheers neil. 

My flight home from tunis is 4pm sunday, so i will be back before you  sorry couldnt resist it.

I am working on an un manned platform and getting the basket transfer every day. :doublesho not the north sea out here. 

Hows your trip going and when do you get the chopper off. What platform is your working on just now?


----------



## Driftland Liaison

bobbyw55 said:


> Cheers neil.
> 
> My flight home from tunis is 4pm sunday, so i will be back before you  sorry couldnt resist it.
> 
> I am working on an un manned platform and getting the basket transfer every day. :doublesho not the north sea out here.
> 
> Hows your trip going and when do you get the chopper off. What platform is your working on just now?


 :lol::lol: I am home Monday chopper here at 9.30am and it better not be a minute later :devil:
Usual poor long boring trip but it is coming to an end  On the Noble tvl been here for 4 years so i suppose it home from home could be worse


----------



## bobbyw55

Yea you could be on a stinking cal dive vessel north of tunis. Drop me an email when your going up to see paul before the show and i could meet up.
Have a safe trip.


----------



## Driftland Liaison

bobbyw55 said:


> Yea you could be on a stinking cal dive vessel north of tunis. Drop me an email when your going up to see paul before the show and i could meet up.
> Have a safe trip.


Will do bud likely be Tuesday afternoon :thumb:


----------



## Grizzle

Jesus even being in Tunis on Holiday was bad enough never mind working....well i say working i know what you offshore types are like, mate of mine does ROV's well he order the little Filipinos about lol


----------



## bobbyw55

Busted:tumbleweed:


----------



## Spoony

Tis next weekend, good times.

I still haven't actually got my sat nav back lol, I should make more of an effort to!


----------



## Mick

Spoony said:


> Tis next weekend, good times.
> 
> I still haven't actually got my sat nav back lol, I should make more of an effort to!


specially since im no going anymore ye canny follow me now!


----------



## Matt B

Is it ok for me to bring a few folk along in my car?


----------



## Driftland Liaison

That will be fine bud :thumb:


----------



## Spoony

Anyone Glasgow end for a convoy through lol?


----------



## Prism Detailing

Ill be heading up, where about in Glasgow you coming from ?


----------



## Spoony

I'm actually coming from Dumbarton but will pass Glasgow on my way in. Just the chances of me knowing my way are slim and with my work schedule can't see time to go collect my sat nav :lol

Also not great arriving alone!!


----------



## Prism Detailing

Well im heading from Robroyston, just north of Glasgow, trying to think of the best way to go, Kincardin bridge or Fourth Road Birdge.......then what will be best to do in, either the BMW or the Van....decisions, decisions lol lets see whoelse is coming and see if there is a good place to meet up


----------



## Spoony

Sounds good to me. Lets see where folks think.


----------



## -Aid-

Does anyone else want to convoy down from aberdeen


----------



## rossco_pico

i'm leaving from Blantyre near hamilton if anyone wants to meet up and travel up


----------



## Driftland Liaison

Now i am feeling all left out as i live not too far away
I am going to have to drive somewhere just so i can be part of a convoy :lol:


----------



## rossco_pico

meet us when we get mear you lol


----------



## Driftland Liaison

rossco_pico said:


> meet us when we get mear you lol


Its fine mate i am just funning i will be there nice and early to help Paul get set up looking forward to its getting bigger and bigger going to be a fantastic day and also looking forward to getting my RS4 back its still a week away


----------



## Jordan

rossco_pico said:


> meet us when we get mear you lol


Rossco, i live in carluke, so it's not too far from hamilton, so we could meet up, and then meet spoony and co in glasgow? along with dennis, i think he lives in paisley!


----------



## Spoony

I reckon I'll start a thread for the convoy lol


----------



## EthanCrawford

Aid20vt said:


> Does anyone else want to convoy down from aberdeen


aye min could meet in town some where then head down???


----------



## mkv

Rubber Duck: Here's the plan: When we get to the pass, we're gonna put on our fish costumes, pass out the Vaseline an' an extra ration o' rum for the men. That should do it. ......:lol:

We got a little old convoy travelling through the night..... Yorkie bar anyone?


----------



## S-X-I

Won't be able to get the day off work for this.

Hope its a great day, take lots of pictures and post them up!


----------



## scottgm

Im heading down from Aberdeen


----------



## -Aid-

maybe meet at marko in cove/altens then if head down mc ds breakfast stop off tho lol


----------



## Clark @ PB

It's now looking highly unlikely I'll manage to make this now, got too much on at work with getting the new detailing studio sorted out etc - It's a shame as I was really looking forward to it!


----------



## Prism Detailing

Clark said:


> It's now looking highly unlikely I'll manage to make this now, got too much on at work with getting the new detailing studio sorted out etc - It's a shame as I was really looking forward to it!


More of a shame as i want you to bring some stuff (just to save on delivery charge).....ill probably pop in next time im in Aberdeen working :thumb:


----------



## Guest

Spoony said:


> I reckon I'll start a thread for the convoy lol


good plan but nicer avatar :thumb:


----------



## rossco_pico

will you have blue masking off tape for sale on the day???


----------



## h13ulk

any chance i could come guys, bit of a newbie, would love too come watch and learn really


----------



## Jordan

just put your name down and meet us in the convoy :lol:


----------



## amiller

h13ulk said:


> any chance i could come guys, bit of a newbie, would love too come watch and learn really


Everyone and anyone welcome! :thumb:

I'll be there in my Meguiars fleece. 

Only time I can where it without someone asking what Meguiars is... :speechles

:lol:


----------



## Spoony

Any update on prices Paul? I've spent a ruddy fortune this month and its 4 weeks till payday. I do wonder if I can get all I want!


----------



## Grant G101

Hi there everyone, first of all let me introduce myself... Grant/autosmart fife & clackmannanshire.... Hope everyone is looking forward to Sunday, i personally am looking forward to meet you all.. Paul, Duncan & myself have all been busy putting finishing touches, planning & ordering to make your day enjoyable etc... I personally cleaned the corner for neil & chuck h..... ha ha... anyway see you all on the 28th @ ULTIMATE SHINE ........


----------



## Grizzle

Hullo Grant, i have a list for you on Sunday if thats ok (i'm in the trade ) are you wanting the list now so you can sort it out before hand? i will be there pretty early my self.


----------



## Grant G101

Yeah matey, go for it... if i can get good idea before hand i will make sure i have it to hand.... i think i have something you might be interested in...... saw you mentioning it in other forum etc.... i am one of few if not only one who has PLATINUM C!!!!!!.


----------



## Grizzle

Hmmmmm did you take over from Bill last year??? Just with mentioning Platinum C etc he was the only person to have it.

My list is 

25 litres of Hazesafe & Tap
5 litres of Highstyle(Non Silicone)
1 litre of Bio Brisk


----------



## Grant G101

Yeah was exactly 12 months ago, for my sins..... ha ha!!!!! Do you want hazsafe bulk or sealed.... bio brisk, no prob, non silicone highstyle, cant remember if i have 5 ltr can left, but i have 25, but will do something if need be.... sure you understand


----------



## Grant G101

Grizzle..... just to let you know that i have got you 5 ltr non silicone highstyle....


----------



## Grizzle

Grant thats brilliant keep it by for me i'll see you Sunday early, oh yeh sealed 25 of hazesafe i have no spare 25 unfortunately. 

Cheers

Graham


----------



## amiller

Grant, I want a few items off you. Do i need to pre-order or is it okay just to turn up on the day?


----------



## Grant G101

Grizzle said:


> Grant thats brilliant keep it by for me i'll see you Sunday early, oh yeh sealed 25 of hazesafe i have no spare 25 unfortunately.
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Graham


I have a few empty 25's, i will try to remember to bring them, keep the cost down for you Graham.....


----------



## Grant G101

amiller said:


> Grant, I want a few items off you. Do i need to pre-order or is it okay just to turn up on the day?


If you want to pre order thats good for me, if you just want to turn up & see whats there thats also cool with me....... I have managed to get a few test items from research & development @ autosmart, i will be asking everyone for feedback on the items i have & also any other items you may wish for autosmart to have a look into producing!!!!!!! So they will be seen first by all who turn up!!!!!!


----------



## amiller

^^ interesting! what time you turning up. dont want to miss all the good stuff by turning up too late!

i dont really know what AS sell.

All i know is i want 10l of tardis, clay and then I'll spend the rest of the notes in my pocket! :thumb:


----------



## Grant G101

I will be there Saturday........ Helping Paul & Duncan, then be there for start time... Dont worry about missing good stuff, should be enough to show anyone who interested in seeing them. If you never been in the back of autosmart showroom you will be in for surprise then.... Even yet i get people on monthly & they go mad.... sure you will enjoy.. ha ha


----------



## Spoony

Grant do you do Actimousse in 5L if so how much and also does Tardis come in smaller containers than 5L?


----------



## alan_mcc

Spoony you want to go halfs on a 5l? I don't want a whole one, half would be good if you're interested :thumb:


----------



## Spoony

alan_mcc said:


> Spoony you want to go halfs on a 5l? I don't want a whole one, half would be good if you're interested :thumb:


I would yeah, don't need 5l, would barely need 2 lol - does it last a while? It won't go off in a year or 2 will it? We'd need to get some form of container to decant in to.


----------



## BioHzrd

I wouldn't mind attending this specially to pick up some tips. Would be heading from Dundee if anyone fancy a convoy through (Aberdeen lot mainly) ?


----------



## alan_mcc

Spoony said:


> I would yeah, don't need 5l, would barely need 2 lol - does it last a while? It won't go off in a year or 2 will it? We'd need to get some form of container to decant in to.


I've not a clue but I'm sure we'll find something :thumb:


----------



## h13ulk

thats greay guys, im from glasgow anymore info about a convoy on the way up and how much is autosmart tardis??? cant wait


----------



## SXI

Looking forward t this; going to get some quotes for a full machine polish. Think I'll make a day of it and get some decent fish n chips for me tea

might also beg the credit card company for an erm extension


----------



## mkv

h13ulk said:


> thats greay guys, im from glasgow anymore info about a convoy on the way up and how much is autosmart tardis??? cant wait


Convoy thread is here: http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=160640

Steve


----------



## BioHzrd

h13ulk said:


> thats greay guys, im from glasgow anymore info about a convoy on the way up and how much is autosmart tardis??? cant wait


I would also be interested in some Tardis and maybe a few other products on the day.

Who is going to be there selling stuff ??


----------



## h13ulk

thanks buddy


----------



## Grant G101

Spoony said:


> Grant do you do Actimousse in 5L if so how much and also does Tardis come in smaller containers than 5L?


I have got a few 5 ltr empty that i have managed to source for this meet, so i will manage to do 5 ltr actimousse... Believe me tardis you will use, see what we can do on day regarding tardis though!!!!!!


----------



## h13ulk

this might sound silly, what do you mean by actimousse?


----------



## Grant G101

Its not a silly question at all, Actimousse is one of Autosmarts most popular foams, it has a high cleaning power, but not alot of foam compared to other ones in the range... On the day i will have a few foams to demo to anyone who is interested in seeing how the products vary, including a new foam that should be with me tomorrow (tuesday). as for prices, all i can say is that Paul & myself have come up with prices for the day & hopefully everyone will go away from meet happy...


----------



## amiller

I like foams. Think this is going to be an expensive day!


----------



## h13ulk

thanks grant


----------



## graemeforsyth

Hey Grant, think you're gonna have to hook up a trailer to the back of your van. Another one here for Acimousse, Tardis and G101 amongst other things. 
Really looking forward to this meet, going to be a great day.

Graeme


----------



## Grant G101

Thanks for giving me idea what is required graeme... looks like tardis, foam will be popular on day


----------



## ALANSHR

Damn, will have to give this a miss now, my pal is moving to Dubai soon (lucky git) and has asked me to help him prepare his bike and car for sale, couldn't really refuse.


----------



## Ultimate Shine

BioHzrd said:


> I would also be interested in some Tardis and maybe a few other products on the day.
> 
> Who is going to be there selling stuff ??


Hi Mate, myself and grantg101 will be selling on the day.

Now I stock,
Jeff Werkstatt
Gloss It
Meguiars Detailer
Duragloss
EZ brushes
Wash mitts
buckets
super plush drying towels
plush buffing towels
poorboys
G-Techniq

I am a stockist of Polished Bliss Products but i don't sell online.

If anyone is interested in the Migliore products please PM me as i have just sold my wife to stock up for this day but i have promised to buy her back:tumbleweed:lol...

I am going to have some cracking offers on the day for everything.

I will also have 250ml sample bottles of,

Megs 105
Megs 205
Menzerna S100, 3.02, 203s, 85RE
Gloss It, Polish, evolution, extreme, one step,
and others,

I will also have on special DA's, pads, backing plates, various detailing brushes etc etc.

Plenty to have a browse round. But the main thing i want to offer people is sample sizes so you can try many things out.

For all the pro's i will have Gallons of Megs detailer range and also some great duragloss products that i will speak to you on thew day about.

I was considering getting some G-Techniq G3 Glass Sealant in to sell but what is everyones thought's?

I have listened to everyone and have a good idea but if you want something specific then pm me:thumb:


----------



## Ultimate Shine

Grant G101 said:


> as for prices, all i can say is that Paul & myself have come up with prices for the day & hopefully everyone will go away from meet happy...


What you never told me Grant eh!:lol::lol:

No guy's it is Neils meet but me and Grant decided to make it lots of things to buy in small portions so you can go home with lots of things to try, especially this new  foam including the new  lance and a lot of different 

Man i wish i could say but i can't or grant wont sell me tardis anymore

Anyway welcome to Detailing World GrantG101 i wonder who thought of that name:thumb:


----------



## rossco_pico

Really can't wait till next weekend.


----------



## Spoony

Masters of creating suspense! I can't wait, I'm off down to Milton Keynes to Oreos coming back wednesday in will fly in.


----------



## Guest

h13ulk said:


> this might sound silly, what do you mean by actimousse?


autosmart snowfoam:thumb:


----------



## bobbyw55

I am interested in the gtechniq route eg wheel and window seal. i was amazed at the results on your wagon.

Just a quick thought. Will it just be cash on the day or do you have a cc/debit card machine. Just so everyone is aware. Dont think markinch bank machine will have enough notes in it.


----------



## Grant G101

bobbyw55 said:


> I am interested in the gtechniq route eg wheel and window seal. i was amazed at the results on your wagon.
> 
> Just a quick thought. Will it just be cash on the day or do you have a cc/debit card machine. Just so everyone is aware. Dont think markinch bank machine will have enough notes in it.


Good point...... It will need to be cash on day, i definately dont have card machine set up & im almost certain that Ultimate Shine doesnt either....


----------



## Grant G101

Ultimate Shine said:


> What you never told me Grant eh!:lol::lol:
> 
> No guy's it is Neils meet but me and Grant decided to make it lots of things to buy in small portions so you can go home with lots of things to try, especially this new  foam including the new  lance and a lot of different
> 
> Man i wish i could say but i can't or grant wont sell me tardis anymore
> 
> Anyway welcome to Detailing World GrantG101 i wonder who thought of that name:thumb:


I have to give credit where credit is due matey...... Thanks for the idea of the name. A few of the orders arrived today, will probably bring them down either friday or saturday....Opened garage to about 7 large boxes.. Have you tried the thing in box i brought down saturday... with 00069 number on it


----------



## Spoony

Grant G101 said:


> I have to give credit where credit is due matey...... Thanks for the idea of the name. A few of the orders arrived today, will probably bring them down either friday or saturday....Opened garage to about 7 large boxes.. Have you tried the thing in box i brought down saturday... with *00069* number on it


you buy that one in Anne summers? I want no part!


----------



## scottgm

haha ^^


----------



## jerry318

bobbyw55 said:


> I am interested in the gtechniq route eg wheel and window seal. i was amazed at the results on your wagon.
> 
> Just a quick thought. Will it just be cash on the day or do you have a cc/debit card machine. Just so everyone is aware. Dont think markinch bank machine will have enough notes in it.


Makinch cash machine was never the most reliable when I lived there
Im sure Paul mentioned David Sands next door to him can do cash back.


----------



## amiller

Paul, do you sell the whole G-techniq range? thinking of stocking up on some c2. it is unreal!


----------



## Prism Detailing

amiller said:


> Paul, do you sell the whole G-techniq range? thinking of stocking up on some c2. it is unreal!


depending on price i might pick up some stuff too


----------



## amiller

Prism Detailing said:


> depending on price i might pick up some stuff too


:thumb:

God, that reminds me, I need to bring the buckets and the G1 for you to try! :speechles


----------



## alx_chung

Ultimate Shine said:


> I am also tring to organise my smart repair man to come along and set up to show what that is all about


Is the Smart repair man definitely coming along? I have just found a nice dent in my car and want to find out if its fixable?
Alex


----------



## jerry318

alx_chung said:


> Is the Smart repair man definitely coming along? I have just found a nice dent in my car and want to find out if its fixable?
> Alex


Hope so as I need a small area of paint (well it used to be paint) looked at and sorted asap:thumb:


----------



## alan_mcc

Paul, any news on pricing yet??


----------



## Ultimate Shine

Grant G101 said:


> Have you tried the thing in box i brought down saturday... with 00069 number on it


Yes tried it with the mrs and she said it was a fair way to take the job on one spinning one way and the other one spinning the other and bing bang bosh "correction"

:lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol:

Or should i say snow foam

:lol::lol::lol:



jerry318 said:


> Makinch cash machine was never the most reliable when I lived there
> Im sure Paul mentioned David Sands next door to him can do cash back.


Guy's there is a cash machine in David Sands as well as them doing cash back and there is a RBS round the corner. The cash machine in David Sands is free to use:thumb:

I was in there today "for a change lol.." and explained that the meet is on sunday and i have asked for them get in extra pies, etc and cakes as she needs to place order on thursday. Also they are happy to do cash back.



amiller said:


> Paul, do you sell the whole G-techniq range? thinking of stocking up on some c2. it is unreal!


I am going to order more tomorrow so if people are interested in the any of the following let me know,

C2 Liquid Crystal
I1 Smart Fabric
C4 Trim Restore(i have this on my van inner arches and works amazing)
L1 Leather Guard
G3 Glass sealant
C5 Wheel armour
S1 Smart Metal Coating,

Now bobby will agree with me as when i was doing a demo of G1 glass sealant on my van the window strip came off as i applied the window strip aka touring car vinyl after the G1 had been applied, i think about 2 months before:doublesho

It comes with a 2 year or 60K mile average life expectasncy



Prism Detailing said:


> depending on price i might pick up some stuff too


No problem i will have enough for probably 1ltr of C2 in a trig bottle diluted:thumb:


----------



## Ultimate Shine

bobbyw55 said:


> I am interested in the gtechniq route eg wheel and window seal. i was amazed at the results on your wagon.


Mate once applied to your wheels and glass that will be it untill you buy another car


----------



## Grizzle

Its exactly like nanolex they are all based the same, its great if you want something applied and forget about it but i like washing our car and van so i'll stick to the Zaino. 

I wasnt impressed by the I1 Smart Fabric, the Nanlolex version was so much easier to apply and gave a better instant result.


----------



## bobbyw55

Just popped into ultimate shine to see how paul was getting on.

All i am going to say is WOW how good is that gtechniq on the inner arches a rinse and they were clean, i was gob smacked how good this stuff is.

seen a few other bits and bobs that will be on show and thank god i only live round the corner, so i can buy most of it before the convoy get there lol


----------



## bobbyw55

jerry318 Do i know you? bobby from thornton. I have played football with you before.


----------



## jerry318

bobbyw55 said:


> jerry318 Do i know you? bobby from thornton. I have played football with you before.


Aye mate bloody small world:doublesho

Didnt realise that was your car in at Pauls

Speak to you on sunday mate


----------



## bobbyw55

your right its a small world. See you sunday mate.


----------



## Phil23

Glad to say I am home from work so should be able to make it Sunday, just need to extract some cash from the wife


----------



## Driftland Liaison

alx_chung said:


> Is the Smart repair man definitely coming along? I have just found a nice dent in my car and want to find out if its fixable?
> Alex


Smart repair is attending was in seeing Paul yesterday.
Just a few days away lads :thumb:


----------



## bobbyw55

You glad to be back neil?


----------



## SXI

I'm glad US pm'd me or i'd be coming a day early


----------



## alan_mcc

:lol:


----------



## Driftland Liaison

bobbyw55 said:


> You glad to be back neil?


Bloody right i am but i went and got a golf to run about in and its running like a bag of  Fuel filter changed worked perfect for 15 mins then boom same problem Kangeroo petrol looking like an idiot :devil:


----------



## Guest

I might come along down to this... What sorta stuff would I be able to get done/do to my car?


----------



## Driftland Liaison

bigval3 said:


> I might come along down to this... What sorta stuff would I be able to get done/do to my car?


Its more about demo mate you can go away with some knowledge on how to improve how you do your car also loads of stuff to buy to help you.
You are more than welcome to come along:thumb:


----------



## Guest

Very tempted, im looking to buy a DA soon so would be great to have a shot on my bonnet first like!


----------



## Driftland Liaison

bigval3 said:


> Very tempted, im looking to buy a DA soon so would be great to have a shot on my bonnet first like!


There will be a few bonnets as tester panels on the day you can have a shot of a few different machines to see what suit you :thumb:


----------



## Adam D

I was planning on coming along, but:

1. My car looks dreadful and an embarrassment at the moment as I have not had the time to clean it;
2. My wife's Grandmother is gravely ill so we are going to see her on Sunday.

Have fun though everyone. Sounds like it will be a FAB meeting


----------



## Guest

Sweet, i'll see how i feel sunday morning and maybe take a drive down, it's only 30 mins away!


----------



## Driftland Liaison

Just want to say thanks to all the traders that have offered to come along and sell there products but the area is full for displays and demos and there would be no room available and personally feel that Paul and Grant Autosmart have made a big effort since i first decided to take on this meet and the help they have givin me i feel its only fair that they are the ones selling there products on the day. Apart from the mfs and buckets etc that had been discussed through the tread.I hope everyone else is ok with this :thumb:


----------



## bobbyw55

neild92 said:


> There will be a few bonnets as tester panels on the day you can have a shot of a few different machines to see what suit you :thumb:


There will be an old red volvo to practice on too


----------



## Ultimate Shine

bobbyw55 said:


> There will be an old red volvo to practice on too


soon to be the cleanest old red volvo kicking about


----------



## Grizzle

neild92 said:


> Just want to say thanks to all the traders that have offered to come along and sell there products but the area is full for displays and demos and there would be no room available and personally feel that Paul and Grant Autosmart have made a big effort since i first decided to take on this meet and the help they have givin me i feel its only fair that they are the ones selling there products on the day. Apart from the mfs and buckets etc that had been discussed through the tread.I hope everyone else is ok with this :thumb:


Bit disappointed by that decision to be honest, started as a meet by yourself and chuck now its a fully fledged Ultimate Shine meet with no other traders allowed.


----------



## Guest

Will there be the option for card sales, just so i don't have to worry about cash


----------



## jerry318

bigval3 said:


> Will there be the option for card sales, just so i don't have to worry about cash


Im sure it was mentioned few pages back there are no card facilities on the day and that the shop next door has a cash machine:thumb:


----------



## Mtpagey

Hey guys, been a long time since I posted up on here :tumbleweed:. Tend just to browse and try to pick up info as I'm going along these days 

Will head up for the day as long thats alright, we even have a card on the notice board for Ultimate Shine at work as it happens :thumb: 

1. Neild92
2. ntynan528
3. EthanCrawford 
4. Spoony (Work Dependant - will confirm soon as)
5. Grizzle (for the rolls and a shot of the RS4)
6. Phil23 (work dependant
7 ChuckH (If I can afford the petrol)
8. Jerry318 (nice and close for me)
9, jason2800(dependant on location etc)
10. Bobby_t_16v
11. Glasgow rob
12. Glasgow Robs Dad Jimmy
13. Donnz
14. Aid20vt
15. HermaN
16.Mick1985
17. MKV (Steve)
18. GraemeForsyth
19. OCDMike
20. Bunds
21. alan mcc
22. Rossco pico
23. alx_chung
24.Brabus Doc
25. sxi
26. edi999
27. Matt B
28. Chattan BMW M3 (Ultimate Shine Customer)
29. Another Ultimate Shine Customer with an MX5
30. Paul the Polisher aka Ultimate Shine
31. GrantG101 aka Autosmart Fife supplier & ex pro-valeter
32. duncanmon aka Ultimate Shine JNR
33. bobbyw55
34. Scottgm
35. Dennis (wee_green_mini) - definitely maybe
36. VXLFAN (Ultimate Shine customer)
37. Daz91 Scottish Vag
38. Spark1972 Scottish Vag
39. sturonaldo Scottish Vag
40. Also the guys over at JDMY0 forum so probably 2 more
41. JDMY0
42. Amiller
43. Telf Scottish Vag
44. Hawk Scottish Vag
45. ALANSHR
46. Edgey99
47. Z1co80
48. Superdoug scottish vag comfirmed
49. Mtpagey


----------



## scottgm

Not long till sunday 

What time does it start?


----------



## Spoony

I'm with grizzle on this one neil. It's turned into an exclusive ultimate shine meet, that was never the intention. Surely it's only in the interests of dw allowing other traders to come along with some stock. Community spirit is what the important point is not competition. If that's the decision then so be it, but with future meets surely we must consider what's best for the detailing perspective not the traders. Ithink most people want some advice and perhaps a practice on their car, I'm not sure of the demos will do it justice to meet these expectations. What is planned for the day? 

As for products for sale, a price list would be nice, how is that coming along? I'm sure I'm not the only one who would like to get what they are after within a budget so prices would help, not all of us have a huge disposable income.


----------



## Driftland Liaison

Spoony said:


> I'm with grizzle on this one neil. It's turned into an exclusive ultimate shine meet, that was never the intention. Surely it's only in the interests of dw allowing other traders to come along with some stock. Community spirit is what the important point is not competition. If that's the decision then so be it, but with future meets surely we must consider what's best for the detailing perspective not the traders. Ithink most people want some advice and perhaps a practice on their car, I'm not sure of the demos will do it justice to meet these expectations. What is planned for the day?
> 
> As for products for sale, a price list would be nice, how is that coming along? I'm sure I'm not the only one who would like to get what they are after within a budget so prices would help, not all of us have a huge disposable income.


Right there seems to be a few unhappy people about the decision that i came too.
The reason i made the decision is the fact yes when i took a hold of this meet at the beginning i honestly thought it would only be a few guys wanting to come once it started growing arms and legs it became imposible to have it at my double garage. Paul emailed me and offered to put it up at his place no one else came forward with any ideas or suggestions on a meeting place or an offer of use of there unit.
So yes in a way it has become an Ultimate shine open day for the simple fact is Paul has the space and has invested a lot of time and money out of his own pocket to get gear in as people kept asking if there was going to be stuff for sale on the day and i have seen the receipts its not pennys ok he gets it back in sales but you have to sell it first.
The reason my decision was made on the fact that i did not think it was fair other traders coming along not having done anything to help in the build up to the meet and walking away quids in. I know this as riled up a few of you but if you turn it round how would you feel going to alot of trouble getting things organised paying out for alot of stuff then someone comes along to your unit and sell all there gear and you are left with all yours well if it was me i would not be happy.
I have clearly annoyed a few guys by my last post, This day was supposed to be a good day of banter getting to see some new products that Autosmart have not released yet on show and demos and just a relaxing day. But am now feeling that i wish i had never even got involved 
If in anyone of the traders are not happy about this then sorry in my opinion and only mine i just think it is rude to just come along and expect to open the van and start selling there products it was supposed to be a fun day for all.


----------



## Driftland Liaison

scottgm said:


> Not long till sunday
> 
> What time does it start?


Starts at 11am mate :thumb:


----------



## Spoony

I'd have thought anything Paul spends in products will be recouped and then some seeing as we'd be paying for them? 

Is a price list and plan of the day going to be released before hand? I'd still very much like to know how much money to bring!


----------



## ChuckH

Guys When Niel and I first spoke about this meeting We had no idea that it would grow to the extent that it has.
When Niel and I went up to see Paul it seemed a fantastic solution to the questions over water power and of course shelter if the weather is sh!te. if the meet was to be held at Ultimates premises
It only seems fair that Paul and Grant get to supply the goodies in recognition for thier efforts to make the day interesting and varied for everyone. Also for other suppliers to turn up and sell from Thier respetive vehicles might just annoy the local residents as trading would have to be done on the street As the car park / demo areas are likely to be full i think.

This meet is all about us enthusiasts getting together and having a good day People will be able to try varios machines. Products. And various teqhniques In a good enviroment And of course We can take the p!ss out of Niels car !! Please lets not allow politics to spoil what should be a good day....:thumb:


----------



## graemeforsyth

C'mon guys, the tone of this thread has dropped a bit. Can't we just concentrate on having a great day and appreciate the effort made by those who have organised this for us.

Graeme


----------



## EthanCrawford

i second that Graeme


----------



## Matt B

Really looking forward to it now, and just a reminder to everyone that the clocks go forward an hour on Saturday night


----------



## Spoony

The tone hasn't dropped, I wasn't dropping it I was just suggesting it was slightly unfair on other traders, Paul has offered space and yes he has offered products - products which he will be making profit on so not that hard done by tbh. I'm looking forward to it, I'd have just like to see a wider array of products, such as Zaino - which I'm curious about but don't know much about using. In future I think it'd be good to get everyone on board from the beginning.

How are demos going to work? I'm genuinely wondering about how its going down? Just theres near 50 folk there so there's no chance people are going to get to practice and have a look.

I was not bad mouthing the meet or anyone, I appreciate the effort and that it has gorwn arms and legs. Politics wil not spoil it at all, I'm just suggesting going forward unless its touted as an open day for a particular company then surely we should try to have as many traders there as possible thus to benefit everyone.

That being said I am looking forward to it and have a few purchases to make


----------



## Ultimate Shine

It's not jus going to be good chuck I want it to be one of the best days everyone enjoys so you can useand play with everything and try it out so my ground is full of smart repair man working Autosmart a couple of cars I have done and my van with the xbox inside and my screen at the back door with forza playing. Also the tester cars for you all to play on and machine there are 3 cars to play with for steam cleaning exterior cleaning and inside cleaning using various tools and equipment put on to try. Just to let you know grantg101 gave me a shot of a new tool for paint correction that works better than a da but without the danger. Guys this is exciting I will be organising parking and let you know on Saturday. I am getting excited about it, I have been at work 13-14 hrs a day for the last week and a half. Looking forward to it I have not even done a price list yet because I have only managed to sort the last of things today but I will let people know on Saturday what available I just haven't had a chance to sort yet. Neil thanks for help today mate and the run in your awesome dub.


----------



## Spoony

It'll be good yeah, is there parking for potentially 50 cars?

As for some things:
-Will we see this "new" foam lance?
-Will we see this new tool for paint correction?
-When does it finish?


----------



## Ultimate Shine

You will get more than see spoony you will play with all


----------



## Ultimate Shine

Well I have judge jules on from 8-10 an then pdiddy on between 10-2 so when you stop it stops. Lol.......

Seriously about tea time mate whenever there is no set time


----------



## Spoony

Awesome. Oh playing with things now eh. Best try not to break it!

Looking forward to some food too.

I got a 12 pack of red bull shots from my red bull rep in work, may bring them see if some folks want them cause I don't drink em!


----------



## alan_mcc

I'll certainly take a few - I'll need them, I'll be getting 3 hours sleep LOL


----------



## Spoony

Shall stick them in the car then, I've had a few in my time - do the trick.


----------



## scottgm

Ill happily take a shot 

Caffeine boost for the drive home!


----------



## Guest

How long does it realistically take to DA a car? A guy I know is gonna come up and hopefully let me loooose


----------



## Spoony

bigval3 said:


> How long does it realistically take to DA a car? A guy I know is gonna come up and hopefully let me loooose


Honestly? 12-60 man hours depending on the task. Mines was done in about 10 hours maybe but we were having frequent breaks and not going at it, but there was 3 of us. Maybe you can do 1 step correction in say 5 hours?


----------



## Guest

My paintwork isn't really bad, but I can notice the marks from the previous owner.

Hmm lots to ponder...


----------



## bobbyw55

I have seen the lance 

You will like spoony.


----------



## bobbyw55

It will take more than 20 hours if is hard paint. I was at my bonnet for hours trying to get it perfect, but in the end i had paul work his magic


----------



## Spoony

Getting rid of the lance I have currently, swapped it with amiller if he's still up for it.

May end up buying this one in future lol


----------



## jerry318

ive just been to dig up my stash of £££ 

looking forward to spending the lot :lol:

No idea where im going to keep it mind that bloody garage of mine is full :doublesho


----------



## Guest

It's a Corsa which has medium paint iirc...


----------



## -Aid-

think i better add a 0 on to my £100 limit lol


----------



## rossco_pico

just realised i need an mot on my jeep so that cuts down my limit alot


----------



## alan_mcc

don't think i'm really spending much apart from buying MF's and Tardis - been warned not to!


----------



## ChuckH

alan_mcc said:


> don't think i'm really spending much apart from buying MF's and Tardis - been warned not to!


I saw a HUGE Security van in Kinghorn this morning with an armed escort. !! I said to the armed Driver Blimey Mr whats in the truck ? He said NielDs spending money for Sunday .....................................................

When back in Burntisland this afternoon I saw an old Church Mouse coming out of St Columbus Church with a rucksack on its back !! I said Blimey Mouse whats in the rucksack ? He replied Your spendin........................:thumb:


----------



## jerry318

Aid20vt said:


> think i better add a 0 on to my £100 limit lol


I would, I was in today:doublesho


----------



## bobbyw55

I was in today jerry. He has got a fair bit of stock in. I was like a kid in toys r us


----------



## jerry318

bobbyw55 said:


> I was in today jerry. He has got a fair bit of stock in. I was like a kid in toys r us


Tell me about it mate, roll on Sunday :thumb:


----------



## Nanoman

I'm trying to find a way to tell the Mrs I might be busy on Sunday... any ideas?


----------



## Ultimate Shine

grantwils said:


> I'm trying to find a way to tell the Mrs I might be busy on Sunday... any ideas?


Job interview @ Ultimate Shine that will be all day:thumb:


----------



## Ultimate Shine

Big massive thanks to Jerry today for i had a blocked drain in my unit and nobody to call. Sent text to jerry to speak to the right people in the right department and bingo 30mins later a perfect drain.

You the man:thumb:

I laughed today at him when i said i was going to put some mood lighting in my stock room for effect and he said i wont need mood lighting its doing it for me already


----------



## edgey99

hi all quite new on her, been following the posts and cant wait to go to ultimate shine 
paul is giving my car a full detail next week ,car goin in for the week after what iv seen on his web site and speeking to him i dont have worries in giving paul my beloved (dont tell my wife) lol got to be good cant wait
roy


----------



## rossco_pico

ONE more day to go this is going to be awsome. you've put in a lot of work for the event ultimate (not sure of your name lol)


----------



## Jordan

rossco_pico said:


> ONE more day to go this is going to be awsome. you've put in a lot of work for the event ultimate (not sure of your name lol)


it's paul :lol:

does anyone know the route?

the tomtom app on my iPhone cant find it for some reason


----------



## Bratwurst

I'm out I'm afraid, cash problems.

Pay day falls on Sunday for me this month, so I should have been paid yesterday, but it's not happened. It won't appear til Monday now so I can't afford to even get to you never mind buy goodies.

Sorry everyone, I wanted to meet you and have a cool day.


----------



## Grizzle

Please mind the clocks go forward!!!!!


----------



## amiller

Grizzle said:


> Please mind the clocks go forward!!!!!


Aye, I'm aiming for 11 so will be there between 10 and 12. :lol:


----------



## Jordan

wee_green_mini said:


> I'm out I'm afraid, cash problems.
> 
> Pay day falls on Sunday for me this month, so I should have been paid yesterday, but it's not happened. It won't appear til Monday now so I can't afford to even get to you never mind buy goodies.
> 
> Sorry everyone, I wanted to meet you and have a cool day.


im sure someone would be able to give you a lift in dennis!?


----------



## rossco_pico

wee_green_mini said:


> I'm out I'm afraid, cash problems.
> 
> Pay day falls on Sunday for me this month, so I should have been paid yesterday, but it's not happened. It won't appear til Monday now so I can't afford to even get to you never mind buy goodies.
> 
> Sorry everyone, I wanted to meet you and have a cool day.


if you can get to showcase you can jump in the jeep with me if you want won't cost you to get there then mate.

I have a sat nav jason so we can plan a route when we get to showcase tomorrow. :thumb:


----------



## bobbyw55

I hope the weather is as good sunday as it is today. Its a blinder. Not long now guys.


----------



## Spoony

wee_green_mini said:


> I'm out I'm afraid, cash problems.
> 
> Pay day falls on Sunday for me this month, so I should have been paid yesterday, but it's not happened. It won't appear til Monday now so I can't afford to even get to you never mind buy goodies.
> 
> Sorry everyone, I wanted to meet you and have a cool day.


Where do you stay Dennis? Surely someone passes you if you wanted to go up?


----------



## BioHzrd

So is anyone heading through Dundee that i can follow through to the meet ??


----------



## Bratwurst

Thanks very much for all the offers of lifts guys, but I've now got stuff planned doing house jobs tomorrow! 

My bloody broadband died earlier on and it's now just back on. An hour or so earlier and I'd have been able to say to her that I was going now, but it's all too late for me now.

Like I said, thanks a lot for all the offers !!! :thumb:


----------



## mkv

wee_green_mini said:


> Thanks very much for all the offers of lifts guys, but I've now got stuff planned doing house jobs tomorrow!
> 
> My bloody broadband died earlier on and it's now just back on. An hour or so earlier and I'd have been able to say to her that I was going now, but it's all too late for me now.
> 
> Like I said, thanks a lot for all the offers !!! :thumb:


Virgin BB in Paisley has been down all morning with network issues!


----------



## Grizzle

Will there be wash facility's? I have 3 of our own vehicles today the van, car and my mum's and i'm seriously lagging behind so was thinking i could just wash/clay and seal the van up there??


----------



## -Aid-

Biohzrd there 3 cars coming down from aberdeen if you want to follow us down maybe meet b4 the bridge


----------



## BioHzrd

Aid20vt said:


> Biohzrd there 3 cars coming down from aberdeen if you want to follow us down maybe meet b4 the bridge


Yeah mate could meet you anywhere en route to the bridge take it youll be heading the Forfar road way ?


----------



## -Aid-

yeah i think so maybe txt you when where in dundee try meet you at asda/mc ds then head down to the bridge


----------



## BioHzrd

Aid20vt said:


> yeah i think so maybe txt you when where in dundee try meet you at asda/mc ds then head down to the bridge


Yeah mate would be perfect, ill PM you my Mobile number.


----------



## -Aid-

cool ill give you a txt, we will be leaving aberdeen bout 8:45/09:00 i hope


----------



## BioHzrd

Aid20vt said:


> cool ill give you a txt, we will be leaving aberdeen bout 8:45/09:00 i hope


No bother should be in Dundee for around 10ish then.

I apologies now for the state my car will be in ! I did plan on having it polished up this weekend but sadly the body shop never got my bumper sorted so im leaving it till that's done  the pain is in a bad bad way ! :wall: previous owner must have went to the car wash with it


----------



## alan_mcc

Any way of convincing my parents that I SHOULD buy stuff? :lol:


----------



## -Aid-

ive just bought my track toy and its swirl city so you wont be the only one 

Alan i told my mother and gf its all for good use it cleans there cars lol


----------



## alan_mcc

I tried that, didn't work, my mum said she didn't care, GF told me to **** off :lol:


----------



## BioHzrd

Tell them its your money n you can do what you want with it ?? lol


----------



## alan_mcc

true

remember and put your clocks forward btw!!


----------



## scottgm

Another one for the Aberdeen Convoy =].


----------



## EthanCrawford

tidy should be gd and see u all the morn and aid dont forget mc ds at forfor haha


----------



## -Aid-

change of plan mcs in dundee meeting others there lol


----------



## BioHzrd

Aid20vt said:


> change of plan mcs in dundee meeting others there lol


Ill be there for 10 along with Lee mate, as said in PM well stick around till the North lot appear


----------



## jerry318

Ultimate Shine said:


> Big massive thanks to Jerry today for i had a blocked drain in my unit and nobody to call. Sent text to jerry to speak to the right people in the right department and bingo 30mins later a perfect drain.
> 
> You the man:thumb:
> 
> I laughed today at him when i said i was going to put some mood lighting in my stock room for effect and he said i wont need mood lighting its doing it for me already


:thumb:No worries mate glad we got it sorted

As for the stock room, Id thought id woken up in heaven:doublesho


----------



## superdoug

Any info on where we should be parking?


----------



## SXI

Guys im sorry I didn't make it today; have had food poisoning from a bad takeaway on Friday so needless to say a drive to Fife was out of the equation

Next time im making my own tikka masala


----------

